# Russia annuncia presa di Mariupol. Stop ad assalto acciaieria.



## Toby rosso nero (21 Aprile 2022)

Vladimir Putin annuncia la presa di Mariupol, e con un discorso pubblico ordina al ministro Shoigu di interrompere l'assalto mortale all'acciaieria, dove è ancora asserragliata la resistenza ucraina. Specifica però che non dovrà volare una mosca attorno all'acciaieria, per salvare i superstiti. I marines e il battaglione Azov non intendono uscire.

Putin ha già pronta la parata militare del 9 maggio, in cui celebrerà la presa di Mariupol. Sono pronti dei jet che disegneranno una Z nel cielo.

Repubblica riporta che USA e GB hanno deciso di fornire armi senza alcun limite all'Ucraina, e manderanno addestratori sul campo, ignorando il rischio di ritorsioni russe. Unica priorità la vittoria sul campo dell'Ucraina nel Donbass.
La Germania si defila e non intende partecipare a questo progetto.


----------



## Super_Lollo (21 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Vladimir Putin annuncia la presa di Mariupol, e con un discorso pubblico ordina al ministro Shoigu di interrompere l'assalto mortale all'acciaieria, dove è ancora asserragliata la resistenza ucraina. I marines e il battaglione Azov non intendono però uscire.
> 
> Putin ha già pronta la parata militare del 9 maggio, in cui celebrerà la presa di Mariupol. Sono pronti dei jet che disegneranno una Z nel cielo.
> 
> ...


La domanda madre è sempre la stessa, Putler si fermerà li oppure continuerà nella pazzia ?


----------



## hakaishin (21 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Vladimir Putin annuncia la presa di Mariupol, e con un discorso pubblico ordina al ministro Shoigu di interrompere l'assalto mortale all'acciaieria, dove è ancora asserragliata la resistenza ucraina. I marines e il battaglione Azov non intendono però uscire.
> 
> Putin ha già pronta la parata militare del 9 maggio, in cui celebrerà la presa di Mariupol. Sono pronti dei jet che disegneranno una Z nel cielo.
> 
> ...


La vittoria in Donbas    
complimenti alla Germania, spero che i nostri pagliacci seguano l’esempio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Aprile 2022)

Mmh, ultimatum definitivo di Putin... soldati russi allontanati e assalto fermato.... festa del 9 maggio a Mariupol già pronta... acciaieria piena di soldati che non vogliono arrendersi... mi sa che il bombone lo sgancerà sull'acciaieria.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Vladimir Putin annuncia la presa di Mariupol, e con un discorso pubblico ordina al ministro Shoigu di interrompere l'assalto mortale all'acciaieria, dove è ancora asserragliata la resistenza ucraina. Specifica però che non dovrà volare una mosca attorno all'acciaieria, per salvare i superstiti. I marines e il battaglione Azov non intendono uscire.
> 
> Putin ha già pronta la parata militare del 9 maggio, in cui celebrerà la presa di Mariupol. Sono pronti dei jet che disegneranno una Z nel cielo.
> 
> ...



Gli USA e la GB possono fare come credono. La UE, per me, non dovrebbe seguirli.


----------



## hakaishin (21 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Gli USA e la GB possono fare come credono. La UE, per me, non dovrebbe seguirli.


Questo fronte comincia a scricchiolare..è un’ottima cosa


----------



## Blu71 (21 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Questo fronte comincia a scricchiolare..è un’ottima cosa



Biden ed il suo compagno di merende non sono l'Europa.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Aprile 2022)

*Generale Tridico : La casa bianca vuole annientare Putin come uomo e la Russia come paese. Il problema è che questo compromette i nostri interessi europei"*

Forse (forse) iniziamo piano piano a capire che questa è una guerra che vogliono portare avanti e combattere altre nazioni,non noi europei.
Che si arrangino loro senza metterci in mezzo.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Generale Tridico : La casa bianca vuole annientare Putin come uomo e la Russia come paese. Il problema è che questo compromette i nostri interessi europei"*
> 
> Forse (forse) iniziamo piano piano a capire che questa è una guerra che vogliono portare avanti e combattere altre nazioni,non noi europei.
> Che si arrangino loro senza metterci in mezzo.




Gli USA continuano - spalleggiati da qualche servo più ossequioso - a pensare ai prorpi affari fregandosene dei danni provocati agli altri.


----------



## Andris (21 Aprile 2022)

*mentre per la prima volta si parlano i due ministri della Difesa statunitense e cinese, su Taiwan volano caccia bombardieri e Taipei è costretta a mandare i suoi in risposta*


----------



## pazzomania (21 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mmh, ultimatum definitivo di Putin... soldati russi allontanati e assalto fermato.... festa del 9 maggio a Mariupol già pronta... acciaieria piena di soldati che non vogliono arrendersi... mi sa che il bombone lo sgancerà sull'acciaieria.


Risparmiano sullo sgombro del cantiere.

La "loro conquista" di fatto è rasa al suolo, faranno prima a sgomberare le macerie.


----------



## hakaishin (21 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Biden ed il suo compagno di merende non sono l'Europa.


Più il tempo passa e più nazione europee su renderanno conto che continuare così è solo un suicidio…


----------



## Devil man (21 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Più il tempo passa e più nazione europee su renderanno conto che continuare così è solo un suicidio…


La Germania ha già detto ciao ciao


----------



## Blu71 (21 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> La Germania ha già detto ciao ciao



Hanno fatto bene a pensare prima di tutto al proprio interesse nazionale.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (21 Aprile 2022)

Mariupol verrà presentata come vittoria della Russia sui Nazisti Ucraini nel Victory Day del 9 Maggio. per chi non lo sapesse, Mariupol era stata dichiarata capitale del Dombass provvisoria dopo gli scontri a Donetsk ed era il luogo "natale" del Battaglione d'Azov. Città molto simbolica per la propaganda del Kremlino. 

La battaglia del Dombass però non è ancora iniziata, non penso, anche se lo spero, che i russi si fermeranno qui. Fallito miseramente il primario obiettivo, la caduta politica Ucraina e la presa di Kiev modello Cecoslovacchia 1968, il nuvo obiettivo penso sia quello della conquista del Dombass, magari cercando di spingere fino a Dnipro. Dop questo fine settimana, di Pasqua ortodossa, mi aspetto pensanti bombardamenti e offensive.


----------



## Nomaduk (21 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *mentre per la prima volta si parlano i due ministri della Difesa statunitense e cinese, su Taiwan volano caccia bombardieri e Taipei è costretta a mandare i suoi in risposta*


E già tutto programmato...


----------



## hakaishin (21 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> La Germania ha già detto ciao ciao


Piano piano anche altri si accoderanno, spero il prima possibile


----------



## vota DC (21 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Mariupol verrà presentata come vittoria della Russia sui Nazisti Ucraini nel Victory Day del 9 Maggio. per chi non lo sapesse, Mariupol era stata dichiarata capitale del Dombass provvisoria dopo gli scontri a Donetsk ed era il luogo "natale" del Battaglione d'Azov. Città molto simbolica per la propaganda del Kremlino.
> 
> La battaglia del Dombass però non è ancora iniziata, non penso, anche se lo spero, che i russi si fermeranno qui. Fallito miseramente il primario obiettivo, la caduta politica Ucraina e la presa di Kiev modello Cecoslovacchia 1968, il nuvo obiettivo penso sia quello della conquista del Dombass, magari cercando di spingere fino a Dnipro. Dop questo fine settimana, di Pasqua ortodossa, mi aspetto pensanti bombardamenti e offensive.


Hanno già tutto in Donbass. I territori vicini al fiume Dnipro sulla costa non c'entrano niente ed è qualcosa in più che i russi hanno.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (21 Aprile 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Hanno già tutto in Donbass. I territori vicini al fiume Dnipro sulla costa non c'entrano niente ed è qualcosa in più che i russi hanno.


non hanno affatto tutto il dombass. Controllano gran parte dei territori di Lagansk ma la metà dei territori di Donetks, che sono fondamentali per mettere in sicurezza le occupazioni sulla costa del Mare D'Azov.


----------



## ignaxio (21 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mmh, ultimatum definitivo di Putin... soldati russi allontanati e assalto fermato.... festa del 9 maggio a Mariupol già pronta... acciaieria piena di soldati che non vogliono arrendersi... mi sa che il bombone lo sgancerà sull'acciaieria.


ma che bombone deve mettere in un posto che serve a lui?? mha


----------



## Nevergiveup (21 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Hanno fatto bene a *pensare prima di tutto al proprio interesse nazionale.*


Sarebbe interessante dare una definizione di interesse nazionale, ragionando con una logica di medio-lungo periodo il panorama che si sta delineando a me sembra nettamente peggiorativo per tutto il mondo occidentale.

Però lasciamoli fare, quando Russia, Cina e India avranno messo le mani sulle migliori fonti di acqua, legno, combustibili fossili, cereali e sulle migliori rotte commerciali del pianeta e la già non-competitività dei mercati occidentali ci vedrà chiudere altre ennemila imprese valuteremo il punto della situazione.. no perchè penso sia ormai chiaro a tutti che le boiate per allocchi di denazificazioni, liberazioni e cuscinetti anti-NATO vari non c'entrino niente in questa storia.


----------



## admin (21 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Piano piano anche altri si accoderanno, spero il prima possibile



E chi resterà col cerino in mano (e magari qualche bomba sulla capoccia)?


----------



## hakaishin (21 Aprile 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> E chi resterà col cerino in mano (e magari qualche bomba sulla capoccia)?


Mmmm….suppongo noi 
Quelli che dipendono completamente dal gas russo e non hanno alternative possibili e vanno ad elemosinare qualche metro cubo di gas da nazioni non democratiche e dittatoriali


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Aprile 2022)

*Ministro per lo Sviluppo delle comunità e dei territori dell'Ucraina : il Governo italiano ci aiuti, contribuendo materialmente o finanziariamente alla realizzazione di appartamenti per almeno 10mila persone ed anche alla fornitura di cittadelle modulari per gli sfollati.*

Il tutto condito con un "bisogna fare in fretta altrimenti 6 milioni di ucraini si riverseranno in Europa.
Un pò come la Turchia fece qualche anno fa con gli immigrati africani/siriani :"dateci (UE) 3 miliardi altrimenti faremo oltrepassare il confine turco a migliaia di immigrati presenti sul nostro territorio" 

Poi fa 3 richieste all'Italia :

1) Embargo totale sul petrolio russo e cessazione delle attività italiane in Russia.
2) Sostegno dell'Italia per l'entrate dell'ucraina nell'Unione Europea.
3) Coinvolgimento italiano nella ricostruzione delle città ucraine.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Aprile 2022)

Oggi notizie "positive".

Vediamo domani... di solito vanno tutti a giorni alterni

Non si capisce mai quando è realtà, quando è propaganda, quando è un bluff


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Aprile 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Sarebbe interessante dare una definizione di interesse nazionale, ragionando con una logica di medio-lungo periodo il panorama che si sta delineando a me sembra nettamente peggiorativo per tutto il mondo occidentale.
> 
> Però lasciamoli fare, quando Russia, Cina e India avranno messo le mani sulle migliori fonti di acqua, legno, combustibili fossili, cereali e sulle migliori rotte commerciali del pianeta e la già non-competitività dei mercati occidentali ci vedrà chiudere altre ennemila imprese valuteremo il punto della situazione.. no perchè penso sia ormai chiaro a tutti che le boiate per allocchi di denazificazioni, liberazioni e cuscinetti anti-NATO vari non c'entrino niente in questa storia.


Quindi si rovescia tutto Praticamente 
Occidente ok deve farlo
mentre il resto del mondo no 
Quindi armiamoci ragazzi !!! ( sarcasmo)


----------



## Ringhio8 (21 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Ministro per lo Sviluppo delle comunità e dei territori dell'Ucraina : il Governo italiano ci aiuti, contribuendo materialmente o finanziariamente alla realizzazione di appartamenti per almeno 10mila persone ed anche alla fornitura di cittadelle modulari per gli sfollati.*
> 
> Il tutto condito con un "bisogna fare in fretta altrimenti 6 milioni di ucraini si riverseranno in Europa.
> Un pò come la Turchia fece qualche anno fa con gli immigrati africani/siriani :"dateci (UE) 3 miliardi altrimenti faremo oltrepassare il confine turco a migliaia di immigrati presenti sul nostro territorio"
> ...


Ringrazio il cielo che a maggio me ne vado da sto melma di paese, dopo africani, bangla e UE accollare i pure zelescone e i suoi 40 milioni di "debiti pubblici"


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Aprile 2022)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Ringrazio il cielo che a maggio me ne vado da sto melma di paese, dopo africani, bangla e UE accollare i pure zelescone e i suoi 40 milioni di "debiti pubblici"



Magari fossero solo 40 milioni  
Tocca sperare che Putin se la prenda tutta sta nazione inutile e fallita e che spenda soldi lui (russia) per ricostruirla da 0 e per risanare tutti i debiti di guerra.


----------



## hakaishin (21 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Ministro per lo Sviluppo delle comunità e dei territori dell'Ucraina : il Governo italiano ci aiuti, contribuendo materialmente o finanziariamente alla realizzazione di appartamenti per almeno 10mila persone ed anche alla fornitura di cittadelle modulari per gli sfollati.*
> 
> Il tutto condito con un "bisogna fare in fretta altrimenti 6 milioni di ucraini si riverseranno in Europa.
> Un pò come la Turchia fece qualche anno fa con gli immigrati africani/siriani :"dateci (UE) 3 miliardi altrimenti faremo oltrepassare il confine turco a migliaia di immigrati presenti sul nostro territorio"
> ...


   
se pretendono dobbiamo intervenire no?


----------



## Blu71 (21 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Ministro per lo Sviluppo delle comunità e dei territori dell'Ucraina : il Governo italiano ci aiuti, contribuendo materialmente o finanziariamente alla realizzazione di appartamenti per almeno 10mila persone ed anche alla fornitura di cittadelle modulari per gli sfollati.*
> 
> Il tutto condito con un "*bisogna fare in fretta altrimenti 6 milioni di ucraini si riverseranno in Europa.*
> Un pò come la Turchia fece qualche anno fa con gli immigrati africani/siriani :"dateci (UE) 3 miliardi altrimenti faremo oltrepassare il confine turco a migliaia di immigrati presenti sul nostro territorio"
> ...



I 6 milioni di ucraini li mandasse agli USA che ci guadagna dalla guerra.
Quanto alle tre richieste all’Italia: per me, non hanno il diritto di chiedere nulla di più di quanto è stato concesso.


----------



## Albijol (21 Aprile 2022)

Ragazzi ho visto il colloquio tra Putin e Shoigu...vedetelo anche voi. Putin è CHIARAMENTE malato. Di qualcosa di degenerativo.


----------



## Swaitak (21 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ho visto il colloquio tra Putin e Shoigu...vedetelo anche voi. Putin è CHIARAMENTE malato. Di qualcosa di degenerativo.


è seduto in una maniera strana


----------



## Albijol (21 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> è seduto in una maniera strana


Questo potrebbe essere perchè è abituato ai tavoli chilometrici e in quel tavolinetto non si trova a suo agio , cmq veramente mi ha fatto una pessima impressione. La mano destra stringe il tavolo come se cercasse un appiglio per non "cadere". A me pare chiaro che abbia problemi neurologici.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Aprile 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> è seduto in una maniera strana


Cagozzo?


----------



## sunburn (21 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Quanto alle tre richieste all’Italia: per me, non hanno il diritto di chiedere nulla di più di quanto è stato concesso.


Io sono favorevole a un supporto da parte della comunità internazionale quando ci sarà da ricostruire il Paese. Tuttavia penso che la condizione dovrebbe essere che i soldi non siano gestiti dall’Ucraina perché hanno un enorme problema di corruzione e di influenze di privati sugli apparati statali. Si tratta di un problema certificato da vari report di varie istituzioni dell’UE che si trovano facilmente sui siti istituzionali(quindi dirlo non è complottismo filo-russo): sarebbero dei folli a far piovere soldi a cascata senza pretendere di avere dei controlli.


----------



## Raryof (21 Aprile 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Io sono favorevole a un supporto da parte della comunità internazionale quando ci sarà da ricostruire il Paese. Tuttavia penso che la condizione dovrebbe essere che i soldi non siano gestiti dall’Ucraina perché hanno un enorme problema di corruzione e di influenze di privati sugli apparati statali. Si tratta di un problema certificato da vari report di varie istituzioni dell’UE che si trovano facilmente sui siti istituzionali(quindi dirlo non è complottismo filo-russo): sarebbero dei folli a far piovere soldi a cascata senza pretendere di avere dei controlli.


Stai parlando della ricostruzione dell'Italia giusto?


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Aprile 2022)

Quasi due mesi per prendere Mariupol (con l'eccezione dell'Azovstal). Immaginate che inferno possa essere provare a prendere una città come Kharkiv o Zaporizhzhia.

Alla fine la Russia si prenderà la fascia costiera fino a Kherson per collegare il Donbas alla Crimea e probabilmente riusciranno a prendere tutto il Donbas.

Migliaia di morti, reputazione diplomatica disintegrata, performance delle forze armate al di sotto delle aspettative, costo della guerra di miliardi e miliardi tra costi vivi e sanzioni economiche, parte dell'Europa che si muove per diminuire la dipendenza dalle materie prime russe, la NATO che finisce per allargarsi ancora di più (Svezia e Finlandia). 
Per ottenere una striscia di terra in più ed il riconoscimento di due territori che de facto già controllavano. 

BEN FATTO PUTTAN!


----------



## Nevergiveup (21 Aprile 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Quindi si rovescia tutto Praticamente
> Occidente ok deve farlo
> mentre il resto del mondo no
> Quindi armiamoci ragazzi !!! ( sarcasmo)


Alt... non lo dice il dottore e non c'è scritto da nessuna parte che gli attuali equilibri siano giusti nè che debbano durare in eterno ma... nel farmi un idea sulle possibili evoluzioni di questa storia mi vengono immediate alcune considerazioni:

1.Le economie occidentali sono già al collasso perchè il welfare, le tutele sindacali e i servizi ai cittadini costano una follia in rapporto al gettito di una popolazione sempre più vecchia, più esigente, meno capace e meno produttiva.

2.In questo quadro economico negli ultimi 30 anni l'ingresso prepotente dei mercati asiatici molto più competitivi dei nostri causa standard infinitamente più bassi dei benefit di cui al punto 1 hanno letteralmente stuprato interi settori produttivi dell'area euro che quando va bene lottano per sopravvivere ma hanno perso completamente lo slancio salvo rari casi di eccellenze assolute.

3.Vista la situazione di cui ai punti 1 e 2 immaginiamo che scenario si verrebbe a creare nel caso in cui il fronte russo-indo-cinese monopolizzasse per la quasi totalità il reperimento di materie prime a basso costo consolidando ulteriormente la già abbondante dipendenza dei nostri mercati nei loro confronti...

...il risultato a me francamente angoscia, per lo stile di vita a cui siamo abituati si attiverebbe una bomba sociale che il lock-down in confronto è una passeggiata di salute, questo ovviamente non accadrebbe in un anno ma il processo, già oggi discretamente avviato probabilmente sarebbe irreversibile.

Quindi per risponderti direi che preferirei che si lottasse affinchè l'Occidente cerchi di mantenere il proprio status perchè mollando la presa gli squali mi sembrano belli pronti a scippare la preda.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Aprile 2022)

Questo inverno voglio vedere i commenti di certi utenti che piega prenderanno  mi immagino la stessa della pandemia


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Aprile 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Alt... non lo dice il dottore e non c'è scritto da nessuna parte che gli attuali equilibri siano giusti nè che debbano durare in eterno ma... nel farmi un idea sulle possibili evoluzioni di questa storia mi vengono immediate alcune considerazioni:
> 
> 1.Le economie occidentali sono già al collasso perchè il welfare, le tutele sindacali e i servizi ai cittadini costano una follia in rapporto al gettito di una popolazione sempre più vecchia, più esigente, meno capace e meno produttiva.
> 
> ...


Vedo il finale è il risultato non cambia 
meglio i dinosauri ok


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (21 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Quasi due mesi per prendere Mariupol (con l'eccezione dell'Azovstal). Immaginate che inferno possa essere provare a prendere una città come Kharkiv o Zaporizhzhia.
> 
> Alla fine la Russia si prenderà la fascia costiera fino a Kherson per collegare il Donbas alla Crimea e probabilmente riusciranno a prendere tutto il Donbas.
> 
> ...



un vero stratega. Ma sai cosa c è? Pensi che a Putin e alla cerchia di Soloviki che hanno il controllo della Russia interessi qualcosa del popolo?


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Aprile 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Alt... non lo dice il dottore e non c'è scritto da nessuna parte che gli attuali equilibri siano giusti nè che debbano durare in eterno ma... nel farmi un idea sulle possibili evoluzioni di questa storia mi vengono immediate alcune considerazioni:
> 
> 1.Le economie occidentali sono già al collasso perchè il welfare, le tutele sindacali e i servizi ai cittadini costano una follia in rapporto al gettito di una popolazione sempre più vecchia, più esigente, meno capace e meno produttiva.
> 
> ...


Ecco uno che finalmente ha capito dove sta il problema.
Ma tranquillo, è irrisolvibile. È lo stesso con le dovute proporzioni che ha travolto l'impero romano, non c'è rimedio.
Raggiunto troppo benessere un paese crolla in produttività e natalità, e finisce in rovina.
Preparatevi un piano B o siate pronti a morire di fame.


----------



## rot-schwarz (21 Aprile 2022)

.


----------



## rot-schwarz (21 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ho visto il colloquio tra Putin e Shoigu...vedetelo anche voi. Putin è CHIARAMENTE malato. Di qualcosa di degenerativo.


Malato di testa, un tiranno dittatore che merita, non scriverò la parola, ma potete immaginarla.


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Aprile 2022)

.


----------



## vota DC (21 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ecco uno che finalmente ha capito dove sta il problema.
> Ma tranquillo, è irrisolvibile. È lo stesso con le dovute proporzioni che ha travolto l'impero romano, non c'è rimedio.
> Raggiunto troppo benessere un paese crolla in produttività e natalità, e finisce in rovina.
> Preparatevi un piano B o siate pronti a morire di fame.


L'impero romano persino quando era repubblica consumava più di quello che producevano ed aveva bisogno di espandersi continuamente proprio per quello (tra l'altro venivano ignorate appositamente le zone dove non conveniva espandersi per ragione economiche). L'Europa è diversa, in pratica fanno il pantalone del mondo smantellando ogni cosa in casa propria e facendo i filantropi con gli altri.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (21 Aprile 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Cagozzo?


era a cena coi serbi della lazio


----------



## pazzomania (21 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Quasi due mesi per prendere Mariupol (con l'eccezione dell'Azovstal). Immaginate che inferno possa essere provare a prendere una città come Kharkiv o Zaporizhzhia.
> 
> Alla fine la Russia si prenderà la fascia costiera fino a Kherson per collegare il Donbas alla Crimea e probabilmente riusciranno a prendere tutto il Donbas.
> 
> ...



E' proprio cio' che hai scritto, che è giusto, che dovrebbe invece far comprendere il quadro completo.

Che a me pare cristallino


----------



## Trumpusconi (21 Aprile 2022)

Ho visto il breve video di Putin con Shoigu.
Il demente del Cremlino appare sempre più gonfio, seduto storto, con questa mano aggrappata all'angolo del tavolo.
Mai visto così male.
A questo punto direi che sia chiaro che abbia qualcosa di grave.


----------



## Albijol (21 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ho visto il breve video di Putin con Shoigu.
> Il demente del Cremlino appare sempre più gonfio, seduto storto, con questa mano aggrappata all'angolo del tavolo.
> Mai visto così male.
> A questo punto direi che sia chiaro che abbia qualcosa di grave.


Qualcosa di neurologico sicuro.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (21 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Quasi due mesi per prendere Mariupol (con l'eccezione dell'Azovstal). Immaginate che inferno possa essere provare a prendere una città come Kharkiv o Zaporizhzhia.
> 
> Alla fine la Russia si prenderà la fascia costiera fino a Kherson per collegare il Donbas alla Crimea e probabilmente riusciranno a prendere tutto il Donbas.
> 
> ...


se puttan chiude il rubinetto e a rigor di logica dovrebbe averlo già fatto a casa nostra succede il finimondo
me ne fotto di aria condizionata e termosifoni esplode il tessuto produttivo del nord quello che tiene in piedi sta melma di paese
e con le sanzioni ci stiamo autoflagellando
questa visione da videogioco al netto delle vittime civili non serve a nessuno
in quanto a quello che ottiene basta far di conto cinesi + indiani quanti sono? noi europei quanti siamo? è un mercato più appetibile il loro o il nostro?
il resto è solo ipocrisia per coprire l inettitudine di un unione europea che cosi' concepita non serve a nessuno forse solo a [email protected] e trans


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Aprile 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> se puttan chiude il rubinetto e a rigor di logica dovrebbe averlo già fatto a casa nostra succede il finimondo
> me ne fotto di aria condizionata e termosifoni esplode il tessuto produttivo del nord quello che tiene in piedi sta melma di paese
> e con le sanzioni ci stiamo autoflagellando
> questa visione da videogioco al netto delle vittime civili non serve a nessuno
> ...


I russi non chiuderanno mai il gas, le sanzioni economiche hanno già messo in difficoltà la Russia e non gli conviene tagliare l'unica vera risorsa che hanno. E' importante muoversi per cercare delle alternative così da non dover dipendere più dal gas russo in futuro. Ad oggi ahimè guardando in faccia alla realtà non è possibile effettuare un embargo energetico alla Russia, stiamo facendo già il possibile ed oltre per aiutare l'Ucraina, più di questo non è sostenibile.


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (21 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> I russi non chiuderanno mai il gas, le sanzioni economiche hanno già messo in difficoltà la Russia e non gli conviene tagliare l'unica vera risorsa che hanno. E' importante muoversi per cercare delle alternative così da non dover dipendere più dal gas russo in futuro. Ad oggi ahimè guardando in faccia alla realtà non è possibile effettuare un embargo energetico alla Russia, stiamo facendo già il possibile ed oltre per aiutare l'Ucraina, più di questo non è sostenibile.


spero e prego che sia come dici tu


----------



## hakaishin (21 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Quasi due mesi per prendere Mariupol (con l'eccezione dell'Azovstal). Immaginate che inferno possa essere provare a prendere una città come Kharkiv o Zaporizhzhia.
> 
> Alla fine la Russia si prenderà la fascia costiera fino a Kherson per collegare il Donbas alla Crimea e probabilmente riusciranno a prendere tutto il Donbas.
> 
> ...


Sul fatto delle difficoltà in guerra, a me pare evidente che non abbiano voluto forzare la meno e hanno mandato avanti gli scarti. Sul resto sono d’accordo, si sono suicidati politicamente.


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Quasi due mesi per prendere Mariupol (con l'eccezione dell'Azovstal). Immaginate che inferno possa essere provare a prendere una città come Kharkiv o Zaporizhzhia.
> 
> Alla fine la Russia si prenderà la fascia costiera fino a Kherson per collegare il Donbas alla Crimea e probabilmente riusciranno a prendere tutto il Donbas.
> 
> ...


Finalmente leggo un commento lucido.
Una strage inutile, reputazione distrutta, enormi vantaggi commerciali e geopolitici elargiti gratuitamente ad Usa e Cina, il tutto per una striscetta di terra che già illegalmente gestiva.

Uomo politico ridicolo, ha fatto sembrare intelligente pure Biden.


----------



## Clarenzio (21 Aprile 2022)

ROSSO NERO 70 ha scritto:


> se puttan chiude il rubinetto e a rigor di logica dovrebbe averlo già fatto a casa nostra succede il finimondo
> me ne fotto di aria condizionata e termosifoni esplode il tessuto produttivo del nord quello che tiene in piedi sta melma di paese
> e con le sanzioni ci stiamo autoflagellando
> questa visione da videogioco al netto delle vittime civili non serve a nessuno
> ...


Alla Cina ed in buona parte anche all'India delle risorse russe non gliene frega nulla, la verità e che siamo soprattutto noi dell'UE legati al gas.
I Cinesi se entreranno (e stanno entrando) lo faranno a gamba tesa come in Africa. Stanno fuggendo le nostre aziende ed entrando le loro che come tarli divoreranno dall'interno il tessuto economico del regno del micro-zar.

Per me sarà un bagno di sangue sia per noi che per i Russi e le colpe saranno al 99,9% del micro-zar.


----------



## Albijol (21 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sul fatto delle difficoltà in guerra, a me pare evidente che non abbiano voluto forzare la meno e hanno mandato avanti gli scarti. Sul resto sono d’accordo, si sono suicidati politicamente.


Sulla qualità delle truppe non so che dire, certo è che sono stati mandati in guerra anche soldati di leva. Sulla qualità dei mezzi, tanta ferraglia degli anni 70 ( e anni precedenti) ma anche roba nuova. Solo i nuovissimi tank T14 non si sono ancora visti, ma probabilmente perché ne hanno ancora prodotti pochi esemplari.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (21 Aprile 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Io sono favorevole a un supporto da parte della comunità internazionale quando ci sarà da ricostruire il Paese. Tuttavia penso che la condizione dovrebbe essere che i soldi non siano gestiti dall’Ucraina perché hanno un enorme problema di corruzione e di influenze di privati sugli apparati statali. Si tratta di un problema certificato da vari report di varie istituzioni dell’UE che si trovano facilmente sui siti istituzionali(*quindi dirlo non è complottismo filo-russo*): sarebbero dei folli a far piovere soldi a cascata senza pretendere di avere dei controlli.


Fai bene sempre a precisare, che qua alla minima frase un po' più obiettiva passi per luogotenente di Putin 
Un supporto alla ricostruzione, nei limiti del possibile, credo sia giusto in effetti


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Aprile 2022)

A qualcuno che ridacchia per i "miseri territori" occupati dai russi ,si è mai chiesto cosa si nasconde in quel sottosuolo ?
A partire dalle terre rare,carbone e metalli presenti nel donbass.

Dal momento che la prossima partita (guerra) si giocherà per le terre rare (e dal momento che noi vogliamo essere sempre più "green" con eolico e macchine elettriche,che dovranno per forza di cose fare i conti con le terre rare) ,la Russia si ritroverà con le proprie riserve aumentate.
La Cina controlla circa l'80-90% delle terre rare.
Il resto se lo spartiscono Stati Uniti,Australia,Canada,Brasile,India,Vietnam,Sudafrica (in teoria ci sarebbe anche la Groenlandia,ma per motivi ambientali non fanno alcuna estrazione)

Indovinate chi rimane totalmente fuori dai giochi e dovrà dipendere esclusivamente dagli altri ? 
Sisi,ovviamente l'UE.che sarà impegnata a ricostruire (con i soldi di pantalone) una nazione totalmente estranea all'unione europea.


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> A qualcuno che ridacchia per i "miseri territori" occupati dai russi ,si è mai chiesto cosa si nasconde in quel sottosuolo ?
> A partire dalle terre rare,carbone e metalli presenti nel donbass.
> 
> Dal momento che la prossima partita (guerra) si giocherà per le terre rare (e dal momento che noi vogliamo essere sempre più "green" con eolico e macchine elettriche,che dovranno per forza di cose fare i conti con le terre rare) ,la Russia si ritroverà con le proprie riserve aumentate.
> ...


La maggioranza delle risorse minerarie in Ucraina sono situate nella regione di Kharkiv.


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Sul fatto delle difficoltà in guerra, a me pare evidente che non abbiano voluto forzare la meno e hanno mandato avanti gli scarti. Sul resto sono d’accordo, si sono suicidati politicamente.


Non è così, ti consiglio qualche video di Parabellum su YouTube dove spiega molto professionalmente i motivi della scarsa performance russa.


----------



## Oronzo Cana (21 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ecco uno che finalmente ha capito dove sta il problema.
> Ma tranquillo, è irrisolvibile. È lo stesso con le dovute proporzioni che ha travolto l'impero romano, non c'è rimedio.
> Raggiunto troppo benessere un paese crolla in produttività e natalità, e finisce in rovina.
> Preparatevi un piano B o siate pronti a morire di fame.


ci siamo fatti il sangue amore io e @pazzomania nel dire quelle cose, almeno un po di riconoscenza


----------



## __king george__ (21 Aprile 2022)

ho letto i vostri commenti sul video di Putin e incuriosito sono andato a vederlo sul tubo

si effettivamente anche a me ha dato l impressione di non stare affatto bene...poi la mano sempre attaccata al tavolo..mah

altre volte mi era sembrato stesse piu o meno normale questa è la prima volta che mi ha dato davvero la sensazione di essere malato


----------



## Andris (21 Aprile 2022)

oggi al telegiornale di rai2 hanno intervistato un'impresa che produce vino.
ha detto che sono aumentati in pochi mesi 30% vetro, 50% cartone, 40% sughero, 20% plastica.
il vetro ha detto si fa con materiale proveniente dal Donbass, nello specifico soda e sabbia


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (21 Aprile 2022)

Dal video non mi sembra niente di che.
la parte della mano è quella divertente,perchè anche io in certi contesti con determinate persone,non sapendo come tenere le mani,se tenerle sul tavolo (troppo espansivo),tenerle nascoste incrociando le braccia (troppo chiuso),alla fine opto o per agganciarmi a qualche bicchiere o per agganciarmi al tavolo  

L'unica cosa strana è la faccia,in alcune inquadrature pare proprio un palloncino in procinto di scoppiare.


----------



## hakaishin (21 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Sulla qualità delle truppe non so che dire, certo è che sono stati mandati in guerra anche soldati di leva. Sulla qualità dei mezzi, tanta ferraglia degli anni 70 ( e anni precedenti) ma anche roba nuova. Solo i nuovissimi tank T14 non si sono ancora visti, ma probabilmente perché ne hanno ancora prodotti pochi esemplari.


Io credo che abbiano molto altro, nonostante forse siano stati sopravvalutati. Però se sono così scarsi perché dovremmo avere paura che giochi a risiko?


----------



## hakaishin (21 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Non è così, ti consiglio qualche video di Parabellum su YouTube dove spiega molto professionalmente i motivi della scarsa performance russa.


Ok quindi le paure sul risiko russo sono infondate no? Non c’è da avere paura di loro se non per le atomiche che hanno tutti. Quindi possiamo finirla qui con il suicidio pro Ucraina


----------



## Albijol (21 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Io credo che abbiano molto altro, nonostante forse siano stati sopravvalutati. Però se sono così scarsi perché dovremmo avere paura che giochi a risiko?


Hanno una caterva di aerei da guerra, e navi, e sottomarini. Oltre al nucleare ovviamente


----------



## pazzomania (21 Aprile 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Alt... non lo dice il dottore e non c'è scritto da nessuna parte che gli attuali equilibri siano giusti nè che debbano durare in eterno ma... nel farmi un idea sulle possibili evoluzioni di questa storia mi vengono immediate alcune considerazioni:
> 
> 1.Le economie occidentali sono già al collasso perchè il welfare, le tutele sindacali e i servizi ai cittadini costano una follia in rapporto al gettito di una popolazione sempre più vecchia, più esigente, meno capace e meno produttiva.
> 
> ...





Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Ecco uno che finalmente ha capito dove sta il problema.
> Ma tranquillo, è irrisolvibile. È lo stesso con le dovute proporzioni che ha travolto l'impero romano, non c'è rimedio.
> Raggiunto troppo benessere un paese crolla in produttività e natalità, e finisce in rovina.
> Preparatevi un piano B o siate pronti a morire di fame.





Oronzo Cana ha scritto:


> ci siamo fatti il sangue amore io e @pazzomania nel dire quelle cose, almeno un po di riconoscenza



Mah, io credo che anche chi sembra non lo capisca, invece lo sappia benissimo in fondo( altrimenti ci sarebbe da preoccuparsi)

Semplicemente, molti scommettono sul fatto che creperanno prima ( tra tanti tanti anni, in vecchiaia si intende) prima che lo status-quo venga modificato 

Perchè è davvero una cosa elementare capire che campiamo ancora nel benessere col supporto delle generazioni precedenti ( anche per chi non ha il nonno o i genitori che fisicamente sganciano euri).

Tra risparmi, tassazioni, rendite bancarie, investimenti, possedimenti ecc ecc ecc
Oggi abbiamo benessere grazie a loro.

Ma non ci fossero queste "eredità", già oggi sarebbe un' altra vita per tutti noi.
Insomma, sappiamo tutti quanto costa campare, comprare una casa, una macchina eccetera.

PURTROPPO, chi pensa di arrivare a fine vita e crepare prima si vedano i problemi, sta sbagliando i conti.

Dimentichiamo la guerra, l' oriente che reclama potere ecc ecc
Anche senza questa ( importante) variabile la situazione è grigia.

Ma ripeto, è davvero davvero davverissimo, ultra-davverissimo facile da capire se non si ha paura di vederlo.

Ma quando tra 30 anni saremo più quelli in pensione di quelli in età lavorativa, ma come cavolo pensate camperemo?
Ma dico seriamente, come ca..... si può pensare di uscirne bene?
Molto male, tranquilli che è quasi certo.

A meno ci sia una qualche rivoluzione su come organizzare il mondo o con l' aiuto dell' intelligenza artificiale...o che ne so io.

Insomma, con questo andazzo la vita diventerà dura al 110%

Comunque mica è solo l' Italia, tutto l' occidente è cosi.
I prossimi a comandare, se staremo a guardare, saranno gli asiatici, e poi gli africani ( che nel 2100 saranno il 40% della popolazione del pianeta, impressionante)

C'è anche l' opzione Z, cioè mantenere il nostro benessere con la forza, non per forza *bruta *( lo so, mi spiace, ma tant'è)
Opzione che comunque mi fa ampiamente schifo.

Pero', che devo dirvi, è cosi! Nella storia e per sempre.

O mangi o ti mangiano.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (21 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Mah, io credo che anche chi sembra non lo capisca, invece lo sappia benissimo in fondo( altrimenti ci sarebbe da preoccuparsi)
> 
> Semplicemente, molti scommettono sul fatto che creperanno prima ( tra tanti tanti anni, in vecchiaia si intende) prima che lo status-quo venga modificato
> 
> ...


Guarda a leggerti sono quasi contento tra un po' la terra terrà il dito medio a tutti  bianchi gialli rossi e neri avranno lo stesso esito.. cioè morte ambientale e 0 risorse


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ok quindi le paure sul risiko russo sono infondate no? Non c’è da avere paura di loro se non per le atomiche che hanno tutti. Quindi possiamo finirla qui con il suicidio pro Ucraina


Un'altra Invasione in questo momento è quasi impossibile possano farla. Le mosse future russe non le conosciamo però, non si tratta di adesso, ma di quello che potranno fare tra un anno o due dopo aver risolto la questione Ucraina.

Per il resto le uniche minacce potenziali odierne sono rappresentate dall'arsenale missilistico e dalle armi nucleari.


----------



## morokan (21 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mmh, ultimatum definitivo di Putin... soldati russi allontanati e assalto fermato.... festa del 9 maggio a Mariupol già pronta... acciaieria piena di soldati che non vogliono arrendersi... mi sa che il bombone lo sgancerà sull'acciaieria.


da quel che so, sembra che sotto l'acciaieria, ci sia un laboratorio di armi biologiche, ecco il motivo della difesa da parte del battaglione Azov che lo hanno riempito di civili, e per lo stesso motivo, i Russi se ne guardano bene dal bombardarlo.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Aprile 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Guarda a leggerti sono quasi contento tra un po' la terra terrà il dito medio a tutti  bianchi gialli rossi e neri avranno lo stesso esito.. cioè morte ambientale e 0 risorse



Ahahahah non lo so.
Forse per quello ci vorrà ancora qualche secolo.
Però forse la tecnologia ci stupirà anche in quello.

Comunque non dire "a leggerti", mica sono uno studioso e sia roba frutto di studi miei.
Ho scritto abbastanza ovvietà, non sono davvero ne ottimista ne pessimista!

Le uniche cose ci cui son certo son quelle matematiche!
Alcune cose son già definite, tipo che chi è nato tra gli anni 80/90 andrà in pensione con uno sputo di mensilità, è ahimè già palese.
Ora non ci pensiamo, perché siamo fatti cosi, ma il problema si porrà 

Infatti, l'obbiettivo definito anche da molti studiosi non è trovare una soluzione al declino, MA SPALMARLO su più tempo possibile.


----------



## pazzomania (21 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Un'altra Invasione in questo momento è quasi impossibile possano farla. Le mosse future russe non le conosciamo però, non si tratta di adesso, ma di quello che potranno fare tra un anno o due dopo aver risolto la questione Ucraina.
> 
> Per il resto le uniche minacce potenziali odierne sono rappresentate dall'arsenale missilistico e dalle armi nucleari.



A me la Russia preoccupa il giusto, onestamente vedendo l' andazzo.

I miei sospetti sono stati confermati ieri quando a Lavrov hanno dato l' autorizzazione a citare Cina e India.
Più chiaro di cosi si muore.

Siamo destinati o a guerre, oppure rinunciare ad un pezzetto di benessere per darlo a loro.
Il mondo è una bilancia in fondo.

Io propendo per la seconda, se potessi decidere.


----------



## Controcorrente (21 Aprile 2022)

morokan ha scritto:


> da quel che so, sembra che sotto l'acciaieria, ci sia un laboratorio di armi biologiche, ecco il motivo della difesa da parte del battaglione Azov che lo hanno riempito di civili, e per lo stesso motivo, i Russi se ne guardano bene dal bombardarlo.



Certo..


----------



## pazzomania (21 Aprile 2022)

morokan ha scritto:


> da quel che so, sembra che sotto l'acciaieria, ci sia un laboratorio di armi biologiche, ecco il motivo della difesa da parte del battaglione Azov che lo hanno riempito di civili, e per lo stesso motivo, i Russi se ne guardano bene dal bombardarlo.



Per me i laboratori di armi biologiche sono in bella vista ed in splendidi palazzi.

E probabilmente sono ovunque.

Ad ogni modo, se ci fossero sotto Azovstal, li distruggono prima di morire


----------



## hakaishin (21 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Hanno una caterva di aerei da guerra, e navi, e sottomarini. Oltre al nucleare ovviamente


Quindi stanno facendo piano al momento…


----------



## hakaishin (21 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Un'altra Invasione in questo momento è quasi impossibile possano farla. Le mosse future russe non le conosciamo però, non si tratta di adesso, ma di quello che potranno fare tra un anno o due dopo aver risolto la questione Ucraina.
> 
> Per il resto le uniche minacce potenziali odierne sono rappresentate dall'arsenale missilistico e dalle armi nucleari.


Si ma se mio nonno avesse avuto le palle sarebbe stato un flipper allora…

quindi non c’è da aver paura che giochino a risiko, soprattutto con territori nato


----------



## vota DC (21 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> A me la Russia preoccupa il giusto, onestamente vedendo l' andazzo.
> 
> I miei sospetti sono stati confermati ieri quando a Lavrov hanno dato l' autorizzazione a citare Cina e India.
> Più chiaro di cosi si muore.
> ...


Da non dimenticare che l'india non ha mai sopportato la Cina ma farà parte del suo gruppo per volontà occidentale di leccare i pakistani (perché supportare nonostante stiano continuando ad armare i talebani si dice leccare) che immancabilmente ci hanno tradito.


----------



## davidsdave80 (21 Aprile 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Per me i laboratori di armi biologiche sono in bella vista ed in splendidi palazzi.
> 
> E probabilmente sono ovunque.
> 
> Ad ogni modo, se ci fossero sotto Azovstal, li distruggono prima di morire


Guarda su YouTube, in un contesto totalmente ufficiale, cosa dice Victoria Nuland, in risposta al senatore repubblicano Rubio:
fai copia incolla su YouTube " 
Sen Rubio Discusses Venezuela & the Ukraine Invasion at Senate Foreign Relations Committee Hearing​vai al minuto 3.40 e senti cosa risponde alla domanda del senatore..


----------



## Blu71 (21 Aprile 2022)

Scanzi:


----------



## pazzomania (21 Aprile 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Da non dimenticare che l'india non ha mai sopportato la Cina ma farà parte del suo gruppo per volontà occidentale di leccare i pakistani (perché supportare nonostante stiano continuando ad armare i talebani si dice leccare) che immancabilmente ci hanno tradito.



Nulla rende amici più di interessi comuni.
Che poi sarebbero anche legittimi eh


----------



## davidsdave80 (21 Aprile 2022)

Altra fonte, credo fidata , è Limes (Rivista di Geopolitica del Gruppo Repubblica... non di Byoblu o di altri siti spesso tacciati di complottismo). 
Due video di 15 minuti, spiegano molto bene la radice di questo conflitto. 
*Aprile 2021* - Dario Fabbri , cercate su YT : 
Stati Uniti vs Russia. Cosa succede in Ucraina​Inizi Febbraio 2022 , prima del conflitto - Federico Petroni
L'Ucraina, la Russia e la "gaffe" di Biden​spero di fare cosa utile, senza essere tacciato di essere filo putin
Peace


----------



## davidsdave80 (21 Aprile 2022)

Con questa chicca "per nerd" chiudo e non aggiungo altro . Lezione presso University of Chicago del Prof.
John Mearsheimer​Cercate su Youtube :
Why is Ukraine the West's Fault? Featuring John Mearsheimer​Peace


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Si ma se mio nonno avesse avuto le palle sarebbe stato un flipper allora…
> 
> quindi non c’è da aver paura che giochino a risiko, soprattutto con territori nato


Nella politica estera e in geopolitica non si può ragionare su cosa accadrà adesso, le vicende influenzano le decisioni future, non è un videogioco. 
Bloccare la Russia in Ucraina di fatto evita che possano andare a programmare altre espansioni, aggressive e/o "diplomatiche".

L'ingresso di Svezia e Finlandia nella NATO va letto in questa ottica.


----------



## gabri65 (21 Aprile 2022)

Mica per niente, ma i russi stanno conquistando Mariupol a forza di sassate?

No, perché secondo qualcuno già al terzo giorno di conflitto (e qui siamo al terzo mese) dovevano aver prosciugato le già scarse risorse militari.

Lasciamo perdere, và, meno male ci sono gli espertoni.


----------



## Devil man (21 Aprile 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Mica per niente, ma i russi stanno conquistando Mariupol a forza di sassate?
> 
> No, perché secondo qualcuno già al terzo giorno di conflitto (e qui siamo al terzo mese) dovevano aver prosciugato le già scarse risorse militari.
> 
> Lasciamo perdere, và, meno male ci sono gli espertoni.


La Russia sta vincendo sola senza usare mezzi di ultima generazione...


A... E doveva andare in default 1 mese fa..


----------



## Andris (22 Aprile 2022)

il mese scorso scrissi che sarebbero finiti in mano al FMI e accoliti, al di là della pelosa "solidarietà" di contorno di qualcuno che spera di piazzare qualche multinazionale in futuro in Ucraina, infatti così è stato.
oggi si sono incontrati...questo connubio unito ai delinquenti domestici collusi e corrotti farà più danni delle bombe, per molti più anni e nessun cittadino onesto godrà di quei soldi bensì costretti a sacrifici immani per una generazione almeno
chi può emigri, è la fine dell'Ucraina


----------



## Blu71 (22 Aprile 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Mica per niente, ma i russi stanno conquistando Mariupol a forza di sassate?
> 
> No, perché secondo qualcuno già al terzo giorno di conflitto (e qui siamo al terzo mese) dovevano aver prosciugato le già scarse risorse militari.
> 
> Lasciamo perdere, và, meno male *ci sono gli espertoni.*



Io, da inesperto, non capisco per quale motivo gli USA - che si spacciano per benefattori del Mondo - sono sempre presenti solo nelle guerre in cui hanno da guadagnarci anche a discapito di quelli che dovrebbero essere alleati e che invece evidentemente, considerano solo colonie.


----------



## Andris (22 Aprile 2022)

*Biden, nell'annunciare nuove sanzioni, passa da "Putin non prenderà il Donbass" a "Putin non riuscirà ad occupare del tutto l'Ucraina"*


se ci arrivano anche quelli in ora d'aria nell'ospizio...ancora si parla di come finirà in Donbass


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> La Russia sta vincendo sola senza usare mezzi di ultima generazione...
> 
> 
> A... E doveva andare in default 1 mese fa..


La Russia sta utilizzando tutti i mezzi che ha a disposizione. L'unica cosa che non ha utilizzato sono i carri T-14 Armata perché sono ancora in fase di test e non sono stati ancora resi operativi, tra l'altro ne hanno un centinaio non di più.

I Carri più moderni in servizio sono i T-90 e li stanno utilizzando dato che ci sono report e foto di T-90 distrutti o alcuni catturati dagli ucraini.

Per il resto stanno utilizzando praticamente tutto ciò che possono utilizzare tralasciando le armi nucleari.

Poi vabbè, "sta vincendo" parliamone....


----------



## Blu71 (22 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Biden, nell'annunciare nuove sanzioni, passa da "Putin non prenderà il Donbass" a "Putin non riuscirà ad occupare del tutto l'Ucraina"*
> 
> 
> se ci arrivano anche quelli in ora d'aria nell'ospizio...




Il leader del Mondo libero


----------



## Andris (22 Aprile 2022)

*il tour di Zelensky oggi prevedeva il parlamento portoghese

"Mariupol era come Lisbona, ora un infermo
Tra poco celebrate l'anniversario della rivoluzione dei garofani, sapete cosa proviamo"*


chissà se le cerca poco prima del collegamento o gliele scrivono gli autori del programma
una stronzata per ogni paese collegato, non è da tutti


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *Biden, nell'annunciare nuove sanzioni, passa da "Putin non prenderà il Donbass" a "Putin non riuscirà ad occupare del tutto l'Ucraina"*
> 
> 
> se ci arrivano anche quelli in ora d'aria nell'ospizio...ancora si parla di come finirà in Donbass



Sarà interessante ascoltare il discorso degli USA una volta che i russi avranno chiuso del tutto lo sbocco sul mare all'ucraina.
Perchè probabile che prima o poi succeda.
Il tutto grazie ai caproni che hanno fatto credere al comico esaltato di poter vincere la guerra


----------



## Andris (22 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il leader del Mondo libero


la cosa più preoccupante è quando il Pentagono ha detto di non sapere con precisione che fine facciano le armi fornite...


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sarà interessante ascoltare il discorso degli USA una volta che i russi avranno chiuso del tutto lo sbocco sul mare all'ucraina.
> Perchè probabile che prima o poi succeda.
> Il tutto grazie ai caproni che hanno fatto credere al comico esaltato di poter vincere la guerra


Ad oggi è difficile, a meno che non crolli totalmente l'esercito ucraino Odessa non possono prenderla. Probabilmente potrebbero provarci una volta (in caso di vittoria) ultimate le operazioni nel Donbas.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> la cosa più preoccupante è quando il Pentagono ha detto di non sapere con precisione che fine facciano le armi fornite...



L’importante è presentarsi come benefattori. I risultati sono secondari.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sarà interessante ascoltare il discorso degli USA una volta che i russi avranno chiuso del tutto lo sbocco sul mare all'ucraina.
> Perchè probabile che prima o poi succeda.
> *Il tutto grazie ai caproni che hanno fatto credere al comico esaltato di poter vincere la guerra*



Fargli credere nella vittoria è necessario per continuare a fare affari con la guerra.


----------



## hakaishin (22 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Nella politica estera e in geopolitica non si può ragionare su cosa accadrà adesso, le vicende influenzano le decisioni future, non è un videogioco.
> Bloccare la Russia in Ucraina di fatto evita che possano andare a programmare altre espansioni, aggressive e/o "diplomatiche".
> 
> L'ingresso di Svezia e Finlandia nella NATO va letto in questa ottica.



mi spiace ma non sono d’accordo. Si sta fantasticando troppo


----------



## hakaishin (22 Aprile 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Mica per niente, ma i russi stanno conquistando Mariupol a forza di sassate?
> 
> No, perché secondo qualcuno già al terzo giorno di conflitto (e qui siamo al terzo mese) dovevano aver prosciugato le già scarse risorse militari.
> 
> Lasciamo perdere, và, meno male ci sono gli espertoni.


Ma poi sono falliti?


----------



## Andris (22 Aprile 2022)

*non si hanno più notizie del giornalista cileno Gonzalo Lira dal 15 aprile
si trovava a Kharkov*

*voce critica di quanto viene riportato

aveva un'intervista programmata giorni fa, nessuno riesce a trovarlo

ultimo messaggio in rete su twitter:*



>




*il 26 marzo aveva lanciato l'ennesimo allarme e messo in rilievo sul profilo:
*


>



*Lira aveva già denunciato due tentativi di rapimento da parte dei servizi ucraini SBU*


mi ricorda un blogger di Wuhan che scrisse cose simili e lo andarono a prendere in diretta.
temo sia stato ucciso...si stanno interessando al ministero degli Esteri cileno.


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> mi spiace ma non sono d’accordo. Si sta fantasticando troppo


Perdonami ma non si tratta di fantasticare, è così che funziona la geopolitica. Io non ti sto dicendo che l'obiettivo della Russia è quello di conquistare il mondo, ti dico che ad oggi l'obiettivo è/era riavere l'Ucraina nella propria sfera d'influenza. 
L'obiettivo ultimo della Russia e di Putin è di consolidare il proprio potere e riavere una sfera d'influenza degna di questo nome.

La NATO/USA stanno utilizzando la guerra in Ucraina come un conflitto per procura, al fine ultimo di indebolire la Russia e di causare eventualmente anche la caduta di Putin. 
Ah, tra l'altro gli USA hanno ottenuto l'allontanamento dell'UE dalla Russia come partner commerciale, che stava diventando un qualcosa di pericoloso ai loro occhi.

Quello che dovrebbe fare l'Italia o l'Europa se vogliamo è riuscire a creare un terzo polo reale slegato dagli USA. L'Unica nazione che ci sta seriamente provando è la Francia con la sua politica di sfruttamento degli ex stati coloniali africani (vedi il Franco CFA), brutto ma è così.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Perdonami ma non si tratta di fantasticare, è così che funziona la geopolitica. Io non ti sto dicendo che l'obiettivo della Russia è quello di conquistare il mondo, ti dico che ad oggi l'obiettivo è/era riavere l'Ucraina nella propria sfera d'influenza.
> L'obiettivo ultimo della Russia e di Putin è di consolidare il proprio potere e riavere una sfera d'influenza degna di questo nome.
> 
> *La NATO/USA stanno utilizzando la guerra in Ucraina come un conflitto per procura, al fine ultimo di indebolire la Russia e di causare eventualmente anche la caduta di Putin.*
> ...




Si può dire quindi che gli USA non vogliono una guerra breve per poter attuare i loro piani o è sbagliato?


----------



## Riccardo88 (22 Aprile 2022)

Annunciano la presa di una città con ancora migliaia di soldati avversari al suo interno.
E poi Kiev doveva "cadere in 48 ore", o "se non cade oggi cade domani". 
E intanto la Nebulina (ministra economia russa) fa notare a Putin che l'economia non può andare avanti a lungo di riserve (i 400 miliardi di dollari si esauriranno se l'economia non riprende), ma Putin la smentisce, non può essere che l'economia russa perda il 10% quest'anno e che possa andare in default se la guerra si prolunga.
Poveri rusky


----------



## Riccardo88 (22 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> *non si hanno più notizie del giornalista cileno Gonzalo Lira dal 15 aprile
> si trovava a Kharkov*
> 
> *voce critica di quanto viene riportato
> ...


Potrebbe essere finito sotto una bomba a grappolo dei ruski, a Karkhov è pieno.


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Si può dire quindi che gli USA non vogliono una guerra breve per poter attuare i loro piani o è sbagliato?


È possibile si. Tuttavia questo dipende anche dalla Russia.


----------



## Pungiglione (22 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Si può dire quindi che gli USA non vogliono una guerra breve per poter attuare i loro piani o è sbagliato?


Credo che a questo punto vogliano metterlo nel sacco e puntino ad indebolire pesantemente la Russia o addirittura a destituire Putin, dunque secondo me non è per nulla sbagliato

Putin ha attaccato ma ora gli Usa se la giocano volentieri in contropiede, purtroppo per gli ucraini (e per i russi...)


----------



## Blu71 (22 Aprile 2022)

Pungiglione ha scritto:


> Credo che a questo punto vogliano metterlo nel sacco e puntino ad indebolire pesantemente la Russia o addirittura a destituire Putin, dunque secondo me non è per nulla sbagliato
> 
> Putin ha attaccato ma ora gli Usa se la giocano volentieri in contropiede, purtroppo per gli ucraini (e per i russi...)



Non si può nemmeno escludere che gli USA - con le loro politiche di espansione - abbiano volutamente indotto Putin ad una mossa così sbagliata come invadere l’Ucraina per poter poi giustificare una sua destituzione più o meno violenta.
L’Europa, per me, visto il prezzo che sta pagando, dovrebbe cercare la pace anche contro le scelte degli USA.


----------



## Albijol (22 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Quindi stanno facendo piano al momento…


Le navi sono state bloccate da Erdocane, sugli aerei non si stanno risparmiando anzi. Sul Nucleare tattico, se lo usassero interverrebbero gli americani.


----------



## vota DC (22 Aprile 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Annunciano la presa di una città con ancora migliaia di soldati avversari al suo interno.
> E poi Kiev doveva "cadere in 48 ore", o "se non cade oggi cade domani".
> E intanto la Nebulina (ministra economia russa) fa notare a Putin che l'economia non può andare avanti a lungo di riserve (i 400 miliardi di dollari si esauriranno se l'economia non riprende), ma Putin la smentisce, non può essere che l'economia russa perda il 10% quest'anno e che possa andare in default se la guerra si prolunga.
> Poveri rusky


Dovevano farlo due settimane fa. Ci fanno l'immensa parata senza che le tartarughe ninja riemergano dai tombini....i poveri cocchi hanno chiesto di essere portati un paese terzo perché neanche di tornare in Ucraina si fidano. Ma già un mese e mezzo fa i russi hanno preso tutti i dintorni della città trovando resistenza solo nel porto. Il problema è che Hamas usa mezzucci come occupare ospedali....ma dagli ospedali partono i razzi mentre gli azov cacciano la gente dalle case e ospedali....ma lì ci si nascondono senza fare niente contro i russi.

Comunque è un caso particolare. A Kherson i difensori hanno combattuto e sono morti in battaglia prima che i russi facessero quello che volevano della città. Mariupol è l'unico caso dove i russi hanno trovato i civili davanti ai soldati che dicevano di proteggerla.


----------



## Albijol (22 Aprile 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Potrebbe essere finito sotto una bomba a grappolo dei ruski, a Karkhov è pieno.


Genocidi, deportazioni, bombardamenti, stupri, esecuzioni di massa, fosse comuni. Però la cosa più importante adesso è sapere che fine abbia fatto un dating coach cileno.


----------



## Devil man (22 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La Russia sta utilizzando tutti i mezzi che ha a disposizione. L'unica cosa che non ha utilizzato sono i carri T-14 Armata perché sono ancora in fase di test e non sono stati ancora resi operativi, tra l'altro ne hanno un centinaio non di più.


È propaganda se non li hanno schierati i T-14 è perché non vogliono, come i SU di ultima generazione.
poi che i giornali dicano che la russia ha avuto problemi nel produrli...e non li schiera perchè sono difettosi.. quella è propaganda...


----------



## danjr (22 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Hanno fatto bene a pensare prima di tutto al proprio interesse nazionale.


Poi quando avranno la Russia al confine ne riparliamo


----------



## danjr (22 Aprile 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Mariupol verrà presentata come vittoria della Russia sui Nazisti Ucraini nel Victory Day del 9 Maggio. per chi non lo sapesse, Mariupol era stata dichiarata capitale del Dombass provvisoria dopo gli scontri a Donetsk ed era il luogo "natale" del Battaglione d'Azov. Città molto simbolica per la propaganda del Kremlino.
> 
> La battaglia del Dombass però non è ancora iniziata, non penso, anche se lo spero, che i russi si fermeranno qui. Fallito miseramente il primario obiettivo, la caduta politica Ucraina e la presa di Kiev modello Cecoslovacchia 1968, il nuvo obiettivo penso sia quello della conquista del Dombass, magari cercando di spingere fino a Dnipro. Dop questo fine settimana, di Pasqua ortodossa, mi aspetto pensanti bombardamenti e offensive.


Questo fa capire come i russi vivano almeno 100 anni indietro rispetto a noi. Questi pensano alle parate….


----------



## danjr (22 Aprile 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Annunciano la presa di una città con ancora migliaia di soldati avversari al suo interno.
> E poi Kiev doveva "cadere in 48 ore", o "se non cade oggi cade domani".
> E intanto la Nebulina (ministra economia russa) fa notare a Putin che l'economia non può andare avanti a lungo di riserve (i 400 miliardi di dollari si esauriranno se l'economia non riprende), ma Putin la smentisce, non può essere che l'economia russa perda il 10% quest'anno e che possa andare in default se la guerra si prolunga.
> Poveri rusky


Mi spiace veramente per loro, non si meritano tutto questo


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (22 Aprile 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Questo fa capire come i russi vivano almeno 100 anni indietro rispetto a noi. Questi pensano alle parate….


mi chiedo come possano stare 100 anni senza un gaio pride


----------



## Devil man (22 Aprile 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Questo fa capire come i russi vivano almeno 100 anni indietro rispetto a noi. Questi pensano alle parate….


e a noi italiani non dovete toccarci le parate di "bella ciao" in piena "pandemia"

allora?


----------



## Blu71 (22 Aprile 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Poi quando avranno la Russia al confine ne riparliamo



Insomma la Germania dovrebbe suicidarsi economicamente ora per prevenire il rischio futuro di una invasione russa alla conquista del Mondo?
A me uno scenario in cui la Russia tenta la conquista della Germania sembra francamente una forzatura.


----------



## Nevergiveup (22 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> mi spiace ma non sono d’accordo. Si sta fantasticando troppo


Se a novembre 2021 qualcuno avesse prospettato che l'Ucraina sarebbe stata rasa al suolo per liberare le repubbliche separatiste e denazificare il paese tentando un offensiva verso Kiev e che un ex comico avrebbe girato tutti i parlamenti del mondo chiedendo di far la guerra a Putin ci saremmo suggeriti a vicenda di farci curare da uno bravo e invece eccoci qua.

Tutto è possibile ahinoi.


----------



## danjr (22 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> e a noi italiani non dovete toccarci le parate di "bella ciao" in piena "pandemia"
> 
> allora?


 A me frega zero sinceramente. Di sicuro noi italiani non pianifichiamo guerre in vista di una parata. Questo è segno di grande arretratezza culturale, abbiamo a che fare con un regime dittatoriale di inizio 900


----------



## Devil man (22 Aprile 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> A me frega zero sinceramente. Di sicuro noi italiani non pianifichiamo guerre in vista di una parata. Questo è segno di grande arretratezza culturale, abbiamo a che fare con un regime dittatoriale di inizio 900


La parata della vittoria contro i nazisti in Russia c'è tutti gli anni

visto che il battaglione Azov è nazista la sentono di più


----------



## danjr (22 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> La parata della vittoria contro i nazisti in Russia c'è tutti gli anni
> 
> visto che il battaglione Azov è nazista la sentono di più


Si hai regione, dato che il battaglione azov è nazista ed è arrivato alle porte di Mosca è un atteggiamento completamente giustificato il loro.
La realtà è che i veri nazisti stanno seduti in qualche bunker segreto del Cremlino.


----------



## Devil man (22 Aprile 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Si hai regione, dato che il battaglione azov è nazista ed è arrivato alle porte di Mosca è un atteggiamento completamente giustificato il loro.
> La realtà è che i veri nazisti stanno seduti in qualche bunker segreto del Cremlino.


oppure in Europa, chi finanzia il battaglione Azov chi gli manda le armi? sicuramente non i Russi


----------



## hakaishin (22 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Perdonami ma non si tratta di fantasticare, è così che funziona la geopolitica. Io non ti sto dicendo che l'obiettivo della Russia è quello di conquistare il mondo, ti dico che ad oggi l'obiettivo è/era riavere l'Ucraina nella propria sfera d'influenza.
> L'obiettivo ultimo della Russia e di Putin è di consolidare il proprio potere e riavere una sfera d'influenza degna di questo nome.
> 
> La NATO/USA stanno utilizzando la guerra in Ucraina come un conflitto per procura, al fine ultimo di indebolire la Russia e di causare eventualmente anche la caduta di Putin.
> ...


Su questo sono d’accordo e spero davvero si crei un polo autonomo staccato dai quei pazzi americani.
Sulla questione ucraina ok ma a me fa strano e a volte anche ridere, sentire tutti quei discorsi che poi Putin attacca tutti che non possiamo lasciarlo fare perché poi si mangia il mondo e conquista Svezia Finlandia Moldavia ecc dai


----------



## hakaishin (22 Aprile 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Se a novembre 2021 qualcuno avesse prospettato che l'Ucraina sarebbe stata rasa al suolo per liberare le repubbliche separatiste e denazificare il paese tentando un offensiva verso Kiev e che un ex comico avrebbe girato tutti i parlamenti del mondo chiedendo di far la guerra a Putin ci saremmo suggeriti a vicenda di farci curare da uno bravo e invece eccoci qua.
> 
> Tutto è possibile ahinoi.


Senza esagerare però. Perché qui con la fantasia si sta esagerando.
Che Putin avesse mire sull’Ucraina ed era capace di tutto si sapeva bene


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Ad oggi è difficile, a meno che non crolli totalmente l'esercito ucraino Odessa non possono prenderla. Probabilmente potrebbero provarci una volta (in caso di vittoria) ultimate le operazioni nel Donbas.



Penso che odessa sia il prossimo step.
Anche se è ben protetta


----------



## gabri65 (22 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Ma poi sono falliti?



Ma poi insistono accanitamente, eh.

Pari pari come per la pandemia, una volta schierati mica recedono, macché. Poi un giorno, quando ormai è chiaro anche a qualche vecchio demente in cura psichiatrica, allora si parte con "eh, ma io avevo predetto tutto, siete voi che non ci siete arrivati". Altro che comiche.


----------



## hakaishin (22 Aprile 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma poi insistono accanitamente, eh.
> 
> Pari pari come per la pandemia, una volta schierati mica recedono, macché. Poi un giorno, quando ormai è chiaro anche a qualche vecchio demente in cura psichiatrica, allora si parte con "eh, ma io avevo predetto tutto, siete voi che non ci siete arrivati". Altro che comiche.


E ti fanno passare pure per pazzo o demente perché loro sono quelli che la sanno lunga…
Poi però: eh ma si sapeva cit.


----------



## hakaishin (22 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Insomma la Germania dovrebbe suicidarsi economicamente ora per prevenire il rischio futuro di una invasione russa alla conquista del Mondo?
> A me uno scenario in cui la Russia tenta la conquista della Germania sembra francamente una forzatura.



la russia che va a conquistare la Germania..saranno proprio terrorizzati i tedeschi


----------



## Blu71 (22 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> la russia che va a conquistare la Germania..saranno proprio terrorizzati i tedeschi



Certo, dopo due mesi i russi sono impantanati in Ucraina, sono sotto pesanti sanzioni ma poi attaccheranno la Germania per farsi annientare dalla Nato. Mi sembra chiaro.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Certo, dopo due mesi i russi sono impantanati in Ucraina, sono sotto pesanti sanzioni ma poi attaccheranno la Germania per farsi annientare dalla Nato. Mi sembra chiaro.



La cosa bella è che quelli che accusano gli altri di credere alla "propaganda russa",neanche si accorgono di essere i primi a sorbirsi la propaganda occidentale che martella incessantemente 24 ore su 24 (per mano degli USA).

Un giorno la Russia sta cadendo a pezzi economicamente e militarmente e non può sostenere a lungo la guerra in ucraina.
Le sanzioni stanno spezzando i russi e il loro arsenale militare è vetusto e sopravalutato.
Il giorno dopo,proprio gli stessi che sostenevano questa tesi,parlano di una russia pronta ad invadere finlandia e svezia e perchè no,anche la polonia.

Insomma..."qualquadra non cosa"


----------



## Devil man (22 Aprile 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Si hai regione, dato che il battaglione azov è nazista ed è arrivato alle porte di Mosca è un atteggiamento completamente giustificato il loro.
> La realtà è che i veri nazisti stanno seduti in qualche bunker segreto del Cremlino.


















*Continuate a credere che l'Ucraina non è fortemente influenzata dal Nazisimo*


----------



## Blu71 (22 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> La cosa bella è che quelli che accusano gli altri di credere alla "propaganda russa",neanche si accorgono di essere i primi a sorbirsi la propaganda occidentale che martella incessantemente 24 ore su 24 (per mano degli USA).
> 
> Un giorno la Russia sta cadendo a pezzi economicamente e militarmente e non può sostenere a lungo la guerra in ucraina.
> Le sanzioni stanno spezzando i russi e il loro arsenale militare è vetusto e sopravalutato.
> ...



L’unica cosa che quadra è che gli USA portano avanti un piano ben preciso a spese del popolo ucraino e degli alleati (coloni) europei.


----------



## Controcorrente (22 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Su questo sono d’accordo e spero davvero si crei un polo autonomo staccato dai quei pazzi americani.
> Sulla questione ucraina ok ma a me fa strano e a volte anche ridere, sentire tutti quei discorsi che poi Putin attacca tutti che non possiamo lasciarlo fare perché poi si mangia il mondo e conquista Svezia Finlandia Moldavia ecc dai



Spoiler: in Moldavia è già successo.

Detto ciò è palese che non sia la conquista dell’Europa l’obbiettivo finale, ma è altrettanto palese che non hanno avuto alcun problema a invadere militarmente delle nazioni (non solo l’Ucraina, è bene ricordarlo) e che vogliono usare questa come arma di ricatto (già lo fanno) per intimorire le nazioni confinanti e condizionarne la libera scelta su argomenti militari e probabilmente anche politici ed economici. Ormai è ovvio che questo loro progetto è miseramente fallito, ottenendo esattamente l’effetto opposto, ma che questo fosse è ormai evidente (basta leggere proprio le dichiarazioni su Finlandia, Svezia e Moldavia dato che le hai nominate). 

Non capisco quindi la tua ironia su un fatto comprovato. Che la Russia abbia sostanzialmente il controllo di una parte di Moldavia e che abbia minacciato conseguenze militari per tutte e tre le nazioni che hai nominato è banalmente racconto della cronaca dell’ultimo mese, non serve ipotizzare. Poi se vuoi dirmi che questa Russia non fa paura a nessuno, perché militarmente ha dimostrato al mondo che non sarebbe in grado di fare ciò che da anni millanta (nucleare a parte ovviamente, dove la sua potenza è assolutamente reale, ma inutilizzabile de facto) e che quindi queste nazioni e tutte le persone di buon senso non prendono queste minacce come realistiche (Moldavia a parte, li il discorso è diverso) e non si fanno intimorire, stai dicendo un’altra cosa vera, ma non in contrapposizione con quello che noi e quasi tutti hanno visto.


----------



## Blu71 (22 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> *Continuate a credere che l'Ucraina non è fortemente influenzata dal Nazisimo*



Ma no, sono solo ragazzi in gita che si atteggiano a nazisti.


----------



## Controcorrente (22 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> *Continuate a credere che l'Ucraina non è fortemente influenzata dal Nazisimo*


Degli sfigati con una bandiera Nazista sono un’ottima motivazione per invadere una nazione guidata da un Ebreo mandando tra gli altri sul campo dei battaglioni guidati da altrettanti sfigati con simboli nazisti.

Se cerchi bene ti assicuro che trovi foto uguali in Italia, Russia , Usa etc etc…


----------



## hakaishin (22 Aprile 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Certo, dopo due mesi i russi sono impantanati in Ucraina, sono sotto pesanti sanzioni ma poi attaccheranno la Germania per farsi annientare dalla Nato. Mi sembra chiaro.


Ma certo! Sono scarsi, stanno fallendo ogni giorno, non riescono a prendere una nazione ridicola (questo è vero ma secondo me non stanno forzando) ma conquisteranno il mondo! 
Eccezionale


----------



## hakaishin (22 Aprile 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Spoiler: in Moldavia è già successo.
> 
> Detto ciò è palese che non sia la conquista dell’Europa l’obbiettivo finale, ma è altrettanto palese che non hanno avuto alcun problema a invadere militarmente delle nazioni (non solo l’Ucraina, è bene ricordarlo) e che vogliono usare questa come arma di ricatto (già lo fanno) per intimorire le nazioni confinanti e condizionarne la libera scelta su argomenti militari e probabilmente anche politici ed economici. Ormai è ovvio che questo loro progetto è miseramente fallito, ottenendo esattamente l’effetto opposto, ma che questo fosse è ormai evidente (basta leggere proprio le dichiarazioni su Finlandia, Svezia e Moldavia dato che le hai nominate).
> 
> Non capisco quindi la tua ironia su un fatto comprovato. Che la Russia abbia sostanzialmente il controllo di una parte di Moldavia e che abbia minacciato conseguenze militari per tutte e tre le nazioni che hai nominato è banalmente racconto della cronaca dell’ultimo mese, non serve ipotizzare. Poi se vuoi dirmi che questa Russia non fa paura a nessuno, perché militarmente ha dimostrato al mondo che non sarebbe in grado di fare ciò che da anni millanta (nucleare a parte ovviamente, dove la sua potenza è assolutamente reale, ma inutilizzabile de facto) e che quindi queste nazioni e tutte le persone di buon senso non prendono queste minacce come realistiche (Moldavia a parte, li il discorso è diverso) e non si fanno intimorire, stai dicendo un’altra cosa vera, ma non in contrapposizione con quello che noi e quasi tutti hanno visto.


C’è troppa incoerenza in molti ragionamenti. Se non fa paura a nessuno perché continuare a menarla con i continui discorsi di Putin risiko? Cioè basta eh. Hanno invaso l’ucraina per loro interessi ma come potrebbero invadere altre nazioni soprattutto se nato o ue? Ma veramente ci credete a certe cose? Per me l’ironia è l’unica reazione possibile ormai a certi discorsi FANTASCIENTIFICI.
Svezia Finlandia e co non hanno nulla da temere è tutto fa parte del grande gioco della guerra fredda dove ti devi schierare e scegliere la parte più vantaggiosa. Le minacce russe ad altri stati sono vane e sono conseguenza di questa guerra ridicola che hanno fatto in Ucraina che ribadisco era per loro interesse e non si aspettavano una reazione generale di tale portata. Quindi non gli rimane che minacciare. Proprio come nella guerra fredda.


----------



## Milo (22 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> *Continuate a credere che l'Ucraina non è fortemente influenzata dal Nazisimo*



guarda che queste foto te le posso trovare benissimo in Italia eh, quindi siamo anche noi dei super nazisti????

ma per favore…


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Aprile 2022)

Che la Russia stia andando verso il default è fattuale, lo sostiene qualunque agenzia di rating della terra ed è gente che di sta roba se ne intende molto più di me e voi messi insieme.
Semplicemente al momento stanno a galla basandosi su riserve accumulate in precedenza, che però non dureranno per sempre anzi.
È possibile che Putin avesse fatto un calcolo tra riserve e durata della guerra: secondo le stime più attendibili, 2/3 dei 600 miliardi sono attualmente bloccati (confermato a mezza bocca dalla Nabiullina), e dei 200 avanzati si stima ne rimangano una ottantina, non di più.
Finché ci sono riserve, la Banca Centrale può pompare il rublo (che ad oggi è de facto carta straccia ma è sorretto dallo stato, finché dura) e sorreggere la guerra senza esagerate ricadute sull'economia reale russa (che già ci sono, badate bene).
Ma con un -10/15% del PIL (che può diventare tranquillamente -20/25 se ci decidiamo a tagliargli il gas), una guerra durissima in corso, la spesa per l occupazione di territori e counterinsurgency, il malcontento nella cerchia ristretta che aumenta (avete visto ieri le dimissioni del capo di Lukoil, le tentate dimissioni della Nabiullina respinte da Putin, il "suicidio" dell'oligarca e famiglia a Lloret de Mar...)
Secondo voi come potrebbe mai andare a finire?
Se credete che la Cina si accollerà centinaia di miliardi di spese per tenere in vita artificialmente l economia russa siete fuori strada... Il collasso russo è il sogno dei cinesi, al massimo compreranno le macerie.
Per questo gli americani prolungano lo sforzo bellico ucraino, lo stanno trasformando in un Afghanistan russo, ma infinitamente più costoso in termini monetari e di uomini.
Dal punto di vista strategico, un capolavoro.
Noi o ci svegliamo a cambiare fornitori (bene l'accordo con il Congo) e a puntare netto sul nucleare, oppure finiremo morti insieme al resto dell'UE (Germania in primis) eccetto forse la Francia.
E attenzione, che la Russia crolli dal punto di vista Geopolitico è un bene anche per l'UE. Ma questo è un altro discorso...


----------



## Devil man (22 Aprile 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> guarda che queste foto te le posso trovare benissimo in Italia eh, quindi siamo anche noi dei super nazisti????
> 
> ma per favore…


si per favore girami le foto dove in Italia scendiamo in piazza in migliaia con fiaccole per commemorare un collaborazionista Nazista come Stepan Bandera.
e dove gli dedichiamo feste NAZIONALI ad un killer che sterminò 100mila polacchi civili e in Polonia è considerato un Terrorista e criminale di guerra

grazie le aspetto con furore


----------



## Alkampfer (22 Aprile 2022)




----------



## Nevergiveup (22 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Senza esagerare però. Perché qui con la fantasia si sta esagerando.
> Che Putin avesse mire sull’Ucraina ed era capace di tutto si sapeva bene


Onestamente avresti mai immaginato un invasione su larga scala di questa portata? Io pensavo che non avremmo mai assistito a nulla del genere nella nostra vita, roba da film. Vista la lezione meglio tenere la guardia altissima.


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> si per favore girami le foto dove in Italia scendiamo in piazza in migliaia con fiaccole per commemorare un collaborazionista Nazista come Stepan Bandera.
> e dove gli dedichiamo feste NAZIONALI ad un killer che sterminò 100mila polacchi civili e in Polonia è considerato un Terrorista e criminale di guerra
> 
> grazie le aspetto con furore


La figura di Bandera è troppo complessa e sfaccettata per ridurlo a un nazista qualunque.
Se vogliamo semplificarla al massimo, è un ultranazionalista che ha visto in Barbarossa l'opportunità (miope, perchè sarebbe stato il Reichskommissariat Ukraina con a capo Koch, non certo un'Ucraina libera) di sconfiggere il demonio sovietico (per gli ucraini mille volte peggio dei nazisti, pensate solo ad Holomodor) e costruire la nazione Ucraina che sognava.
Per fare ciò, ha pensato che una divisa delle ss "valesse bene una messa". 
Mettici poi che l'antisemitismo è profondamente radicato ad est dai tempi dei Pogrom zaristi...
Io personalmente in Bandera vedo un nazionalista estremista ammantato della svastica per convenienza politica ma con scopi che nulla avevano a che vedere con quelli tedeschi al di là della sconfitta dell'orso russo.
Figura per certi versi paragonabile a Bronislav Kamiski o al generale Vlassov, per chi li conoscesse.

Questa non è chiaramente un'apologia o una giustificazione, ma solo un indizio a guardare oltre per cercare di capire perchè gli ucraini siano rimasti affezionati alla simbologia nazista. Per loro rappresenta simbolo di liberazione e resistenza all'URSS, per quanto a noi possa sembrare assurdo e riprovevole.
Potrei raccontarvi cose affini sui giapponesi (quello, si, il mio campo di specializzazione) che vi farebbero diventare matti.


----------



## Riccardo88 (22 Aprile 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> guarda che queste foto te le posso trovare benissimo in Italia eh, quindi siamo anche noi dei super nazisti????
> 
> ma per favore…







Indovina chi?


----------



## Milo (22 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> si per favore girami le foto dove in Italia scendiamo in piazza in migliaia con fiaccole per commemorare un collaborazionista Nazista come Stepan Bandera.
> e dove gli dedichiamo feste NAZIONALI ad un killer che sterminò 100mila polacchi civili e in Polonia è considerato un Terrorista e criminale di guerra
> 
> grazie le aspetto con furore



dimmi come si fa a postare gli screen e ti riempio, ci sono sempre stati gruppi fascisti in italia, fossimo in guerra noi e pubblicassero questi articoli di fascisti la gente nel mondo dovrebbe marchiarci come tutti fascisti???


----------



## Devil man (22 Aprile 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> dimmi come si fa a postare gli screen e ti riempio, ci sono sempre stati gruppi fascisti in italia, fossimo in guerra noi e pubblicassero questi articoli di fascisti la gente nel mondo dovrebbe marchiarci come tutti fascisti???


Alzo le mani.. io non voglio foto di gruppetti fascio che vanno allo stadio o le bandiere di forza nuova..

Sto parlando di un movimento radicato nazi fascista nazionalista che porta migliaia di persone in strada ad applaudire e a dedicare una festa nazionale ad un personaggio ormai morto che ha sterminato una popolazione polacca...

E questo modo di fare alimenta le cellule naziste più radicali... E gli da pieni poteri

Visto che nemmeno Zelenski è riuscito a eradicarli e li ha liquidati con " sono quello che sono "


Abbiamo questo in Italia? non credo..

Quindi finiamola qui


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Aprile 2022)

Milo ha scritto:


> dimmi come si fa a postare gli screen e ti riempio, ci sono sempre stati gruppi fascisti in italia, fossimo in guerra noi e pubblicassero questi articoli di fascisti la gente nel mondo dovrebbe marchiarci come tutti fascisti???



In Italia abbiamo forse un battaglione militare composto da fascisti ? 
Abbiamo una forza di polizia fascista ?
Un conto è una testa quadra (o diverse teste quadre),altro conto un battaglione militare/polizia 

Ma davvero fate ?


----------



## Andris (22 Aprile 2022)

ieri sera a Piazza Pulita l'inviato di Formigli, *scortato dai russi*, ha mostrato l'acciaieria minore già liberata poi sono state mandate interviste di alcuni civili sotto terra.

"ci hanno detto di avere provviste per un anno, abbiamo scoperto per un mese"

"i nostri bambini hanno fame, fateci uscire di qua"

"chiediamo al nostro governo di accordarsi con organizzazioni internazionali per farci uscire
non ha senso restare qua, non è rimasto più nulla"

chissà chi sono a non farli uscire...alcuni ancora devono convincersi, siamo a livelli oltre San Tommaso
qui si vede e si sente dai diretti interessati da due mesi ma non si crede, allibente


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (22 Aprile 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Annunciano la presa di una città con ancora migliaia di soldati avversari al suo interno.
> E poi Kiev doveva "cadere in 48 ore", o "se non cade oggi cade domani".
> E intanto la Nebulina (ministra economia russa) fa notare a Putin che l'economia non può andare avanti a lungo di riserve (i 400 miliardi di dollari si esauriranno se l'economia non riprende), ma Putin la smentisce, non può essere che l'economia russa perda il 10% quest'anno e che possa andare in default se la guerra si prolunga.
> Poveri rusky


Guarda che con inflazione fa prima a fallire l'America


----------



## emamilan99 (22 Aprile 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 2110
> 
> Indovina chi?


Il giuda per eccellenza


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (22 Aprile 2022)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Degli sfigati con una bandiera Nazista sono un’ottima motivazione per invadere una nazione guidata da un Ebreo mandando tra gli altri sul campo dei battaglioni guidati da altrettanti sfigati con simboli nazisti.
> 
> Se cerchi bene ti assicuro che trovi foto uguali in Italia, Russia , Usa etc etc…


Gli sfigati uccidevano i loro per ben 8 anni
se poi ci porti la loro lista di omicidi fai pure..
Dico di foto  di italiani ecc..
uguali il resto non conta dai .


----------



## Devil man (22 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ieri sera a Piazza Pulita l'inviato di Formigli, *scortato dai russi*, ha mostrato l'acciaieria minore già liberata poi sono state mandate interviste di alcuni civili sotto terra.
> 
> "ci hanno detto di avere provviste per un anno, abbiamo scoperto per un mese"
> 
> ...


Mangeranno bambini per pranzo e cena


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (22 Aprile 2022)

Mi fanno ridere questi discorsi sul default visto che nel 2007 siamo falliti tutti se non fosse per i triliardi messi dall'America ( dal nulla) per evitare un imminente buco nell'acqua.. dico imminente perché come stiamo vedendo il discorso era stato solo rimandato! Infatti i pazzi per me vogliono risolverla con un reset! a loro non importa delle vite altrui.. devono tenersi il potere e il controllo sulla maggioranza (popolazione mondiale) e questo mi manda in bestia!


----------



## Albijol (22 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Alzo le mani.. io non voglio foto di gruppetti fascio che vanno allo stadio o le bandiere di forza nuova..
> 
> Sto parlando di un movimento radicato nazi fascista nazionalista che porta migliaia di persone in strada ad applaudire e a dedicare una festa nazionale ad un personaggio ormai morto che ha sterminato una popolazione polacca...
> 
> ...


Ma tu credi veramente che Putin stia invadendo l'Ukraina e facendo strage di civili perché c'è qualche migliaio di nazisti in Ukraina? Non so se ti rendi conto. E' come se la Francia invadesse l'Italia perché ci sono Forza Nuova e Casa Pound.


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (22 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Alzo le mani.. io non voglio foto di gruppetti fascio che vanno allo stadio o le bandiere di forza nuova..
> 
> Sto parlando di un movimento radicato nazi fascista nazionalista che porta migliaia di persone in strada ad applaudire e a dedicare una festa nazionale ad un personaggio ormai morto che ha sterminato una popolazione polacca...
> 
> ...


Aggiungici che questi uccidono!
oppure mi perdo le notizie giornaliere che i nostri fascisti/nazisti uccidono in interi territori ? non credo


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (22 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> In Italia abbiamo forse un battaglione militare composto da fascisti ?
> Abbiamo una forza di polizia fascista ?
> Un conto è una testa quadra (o diverse teste quadre),altro conto un battaglione militare/polizia
> 
> Ma davvero fate ?


Per me sono arrampicate di specchi multipli


----------



## Crazy rossonero 90 (22 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma tu credi veramente che Putin stia invadendo l'Ukraina e facendo strage di civili perché c'è qualche migliaio di nazisti in Ukraina? Non so se ti rendi conto. E' come se la Francia invadesse l'Italia perché ci sono Forza Nuova e Casa Pound.


Io da anni (anni!)sto osservando che è l'America,che con testi scritti e fatti vuole fare fuori la Russia per arrivare alla Cina. Perché loro si danno il diritto di comandare il mondo per un'altro secolo..(impossibile) e pian piano i miei timori si sono trasformati in fatti ehhh
Chiudo con Putin dicendo che è un tentativo estremo con aimhe perdite di vite, per evitare la risposta non sense degli americani..
la Russia la radava al suolo se voleva farlo

p.s. pure la Siria è stata annientata per gli interessi americani ehh
Isis chi l'ha creata? avete visto com'è ridotta adesso?


----------



## Albijol (22 Aprile 2022)

Crazy rossonero 90 ha scritto:


> Io da anni (anni!)sto osservando che è l'America,che con testi scritti e fatti vuole fare fuori la Russia per arrivare alla Cina. Perché loro si danno il diritto di comandare il mondo per un'altro secolo..(impossibile) e pian piano i miei timori si sono trasformati in fatti ehhh
> Chiudo con Putin dicendo che è un tentativo estremo con aimhe perdite di vite, per evitare la risposta non sense degli americani..
> la Russia la radava al suolo se voleva farlo
> 
> ...


Putin ha invaso l'Ukraina perché vuole rubare più pezzi di terra possibili. Il battaglione di Azov, la Nato che si avvicina...tutte cahate che solo qualche boccalone Putiniano si può bere.


----------



## Andris (22 Aprile 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Questa non è chiaramente un'apologia o una giustificazione, ma solo un indizio a guardare oltre per cercare di capire perchè gli ucraini siano rimasti affezionati alla simbologia nazista. Per loro rappresenta simbolo di liberazione e resistenza all'URSS, per quanto a noi possa sembrare assurdo e riprovevole.


il fatto che in Ucraina, come altri paesi dell'area attorno, preferiscano il nazismo al comunismo sovietico la dice lunga sulla necessità di studiare la storia.
in Ucraina sono stati applicate stragi pianificate dalle divisioni naziste, insieme ai collaborazionisti locali che facevano il lavoro sporco, tra le peggiori in assoluto (Kiev e Odessa in primis poi Leopoli, Lutsk, Zhytomyr, Vinnitsa, Nikolaev)
e non venivano prelevati solo ebrei
ancora vediamo reduci sfilare con le uniformi e nessun processo ai collaborazionisti che hanno vissuto beatamente per decenni con tanto di pensioni di stato, invece per i processi ai nazisti tedeschi si contano sulle mani i condannati
l'Unione Sovietica ha ricacciato indietro i nazisti con decine di milioni di morti come prezzo di sangue, altrimenti quei paesi sarebbero diventati esattamente ciò che era in programma documenti dell'epoca alla mano: la patria delle SS, liberi da ogni razza inferiore.


----------



## Devil man (22 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma tu credi veramente che Putin stia invadendo l'Ukraina e facendo strage di civili perché c'è qualche migliaio di nazisti in Ukraina? Non so se ti rendi conto. E' come se la Francia invadesse l'Italia perché ci sono Forza Nuova e Casa Pound.


Ci sono almeno 10 motivi sul perchè Putin ha invaso l'Ucraina uno di questi è eliminare il battaglione Azov
Sta di fatto che Il Donbas è stato bombardato e bombardato per quasi 8 anni e i battaglioni Azov regolarmente catturavano e torturavano e uccidevano chiunque fosse russo o parlasse russo. Informati


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (22 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ci sono almeno 10 motivi sul perchè Putin ha invaso l'Ucraina uno di questi è eliminare il battaglione Azov
> Sta di fatto che Il Donbas è stato bombardato e bombardato per quasi 8 anni e i *battaglioni Azov regolarmente catturavano e torturavano e uccidevano chiunque fosse russo o parlasse russo. Informati*



Scusa ma questo ora non conta più.
Ora c'è stata la santificazione del battaglione azov e i peccati sono stati tutti assolti


----------



## hakaishin (22 Aprile 2022)

Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Onestamente avresti mai immaginato un invasione su larga scala di questa portata? Io pensavo che non avremmo mai assistito a nulla del genere nella nostra vita, roba da film. Vista la lezione meglio tenere la guardia altissima.


Ti dico onestamente? Si me la immaginavo ma speravo non fosse così pazzo. La situazione in Ucraina stava bollendo da 8 anni e la politica internazionale non ha fatto nulla..


----------



## Trumpusconi (22 Aprile 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> il fatto che in Ucraina, come altri paesi dell'area attorno, preferiscano il nazismo al comunismo sovietico la dice lunga sulla necessità di studiare la storia.
> in Ucraina sono stati applicate stragi pianificate dalle divisioni naziste, insieme ai collaborazionisti locali che facevano il lavoro sporco, tra le peggiori in assoluto (Kiev e Odessa in primis poi Leopoli, Lutsk, Zhytomyr, Vinnitsa, Nikolaev)
> e non venivano prelevati solo ebrei
> ancora vediamo reduci sfilare con le uniformi e nessun processo ai collaborazionisti che hanno vissuto beatamente per decenni con tanto di pensioni di stato, invece per i processi ai nazisti tedeschi si contano sulle mani i condannati
> l'Unione Sovietica ha ricacciato indietro i nazisti con decine di milioni di morti come prezzo di sangue, altrimenti quei paesi sarebbero diventati esattamente ciò che era in programma documenti dell'epoca alla mano: la patria delle SS, liberi da ogni razza inferiore.


Ma infatti non c è dubbio che i nazisti siano stati abili a illudere i collaborazionisti che ci fosse un futuro libero per loro fuori dal giogo sovietico, quando in realtà sarebbero stati sottomessi in maniera anche peggiore e sterminati lentamente.
Resta il fatto che in quel momento posso comprendere la scelta di preferire un futuro incerto a un presente di vessazioni dei sovietici.
Bandera fu un criminale, ma più che nazista ripeto mi sembra più un nazionalista idealista che si è fatto prendere per il naso dai nazisti e che ha fatto una marea di atrocità perché sperava che i nazisti gli avrebbero permesso di farsi il suo stato


----------



## Devil man (22 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Scusa ma questo ora non conta più.
> Ora c'è stata la santificazione del battaglione azov e i peccati sono stati tutti assolti


Si lo so... alla gente va ricordato anche che membri della Camera dei rappresentanti *del Partito Democratico* degli Stati Uniti nel 2019 hanno chiesto che il Battaglione Azov *fossero classificati come un'organizzazione terroristica straniera* dal Dipartimento di Stato degli Stati Uniti...

ora invece sono santi..


----------



## Devil man (22 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma tu credi veramente che Putin stia invadendo l'Ukraina e facendo strage di civili perché c'è qualche migliaio di nazisti in Ukraina? Non so se ti rendi conto. E' come se la Francia invadesse l'Italia perché ci sono Forza Nuova e Casa Pound.


*Solo un promemoria... ecco la totalità delle "richieste" della Russia prima che iniziasse il conflitto..*

- Ritiro della richiesta di adesione alla NATO (poiché avevano promesso di non aderire ad alcuna alleanza militare in cambio del riconoscimento da parte della Russia di un'Ucraina indipendente nel 1992)

- Riconoscere l'autodeterminazione del Donbas e della Crimea. (come richiesto dalla Carta dei diritti umani delle Nazioni Unite)

- Riconoscere gli accordi Minks (cosa che avevano già promesso di fare quando hanno firmato detti accordi)

Ti prego ora spiegami come questa si stata una guerra di "aggressione russa" quando la Russia non voleva altro che ciò che l'Ucraina aveva già accettato o ciò che era tenuta a fare *in base ai precedenti accordi internazionali esistenti.*

Sottolineo inoltre che può non piacermi Putin, ma non posso, in buona fede, sostenere *che il suo governo non avesse fatto tutto ciò che era in suo potere tranne la guerra prima che fosse sparato il primo colpo.*


----------



## hakaishin (22 Aprile 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> In Italia abbiamo forse un battaglione militare composto da fascisti ?
> Abbiamo una forza di polizia fascista ?
> Un conto è una testa quadra (o diverse teste quadre),altro conto un battaglione militare/polizia
> 
> Ma davvero fate ?


Non si capisce sta volontà di negare il fatto che l’ucraina sia una nazione non democratica con forte ideologia nazista 
Devono essere santi per forza


----------



## hakaishin (22 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Ma tu credi veramente che Putin stia invadendo l'Ukraina e facendo strage di civili perché c'è qualche migliaio di nazisti in Ukraina? Non so se ti rendi conto. E' come se la Francia invadesse l'Italia perché ci sono Forza Nuova e Casa Pound.


Credo che questo non lo pensi nessuno o almeno lo spero perché sarebbe credere alla fantasia.
Però non c’è nulla di male nell’ammettere che l’ucraina una nazione filo-nazista e non democratica


----------



## danjr (22 Aprile 2022)

.


----------



## Albijol (22 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Credo che questo non lo pensi nessuno o almeno lo spero perché sarebbe credere alla fantasia.
> Però non c’è nulla di male nell’ammettere che l’ucraina una nazione filo-nazista e non democratica


Non è vero, il partito ultranazionalista ukraino (svoboda) ha preso 1.60 per cento alle ultime elezioni.


----------



## Albijol (22 Aprile 2022)

.


----------



## Devil man (22 Aprile 2022)

.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Aprile 2022)

*Commentate le notizie e non gli utenti.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (22 Aprile 2022)

*Boris Johnson: "Molto probabilmente la guerra continuerà fino a fine 2023."*


----------



## gabri65 (22 Aprile 2022)

Certo che anche qui in itaglia siamo pieni di nazisti e fascisti: no-tremilionesima-dose, runnerz, bianchi etero, anti-LGBTQZXHRT, no-Biden, no-sistema, no-sardocchie, no-PD.

Insomma, alla fine basta avere un paio di neuroni funzionanti che si fanno due domande tra di loro per essere ritenuto un nazifascista.


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Ci sono almeno 10 motivi sul perchè Putin ha invaso l'Ucraina uno di questi è eliminare il battaglione Azov
> Sta di fatto che Il Donbas è stato bombardato e bombardato per quasi 8 anni e i battaglioni Azov regolarmente catturavano e torturavano e uccidevano chiunque fosse russo o parlasse russo. Informati


No, non è per niente così, ci sono i report dell'OSCE sulla situazione nel Donbas dal 2014 al 2020 e tralasciando i primi due anni dopo i morti sono stati pochissimi, parliamo di 20/30 persone l'anno dovute a qualche scambio di artiglieria tra le parti.

A tal proposito, i separatisti armati e finanziati da Mosca, riempiti di contractors tra cui la Wagner (dichiaratamente nazista tanto quanto la Azov, ma non è comodo da dire per i filorussi) hanno fatto morti anche loro, o credi che sparassero con i cannoni carichi di mortadella?


----------



## Albijol (22 Aprile 2022)

.


----------



## hakaishin (22 Aprile 2022)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Non è vero, il partito ultranazionalista ukraino (svoboda) ha preso 1.60 per cento alle ultime elezioni.


Non sono solo loro ad essere nazisti, lo sai bene


----------



## Devil man (22 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Boris Johnson: "Molto probabilmente la guerra continuerà fino a fine 2023."*


mmmm ok, Zelenskiy ha dichiarato che l'Ucraina ha bisogno di 7 miliardi di dollari al mese per compensare le perdite economiche causate dall'invasione russa del suo Paese, se si va avanti fino al 2023 chissà quanto chiederà...


----------



## hakaishin (22 Aprile 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Boris Johnson: "Molto probabilmente la guerra continuerà fino a fine 2023."*


Quest’altro è un babbeo


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> *Solo un promemoria... ecco la totalità delle "richieste" della Russia prima che iniziasse il conflitto..*
> 
> - Ritiro della richiesta di adesione alla NATO (poiché avevano promesso di non aderire ad alcuna alleanza militare in cambio del riconoscimento da parte della Russia di un'Ucraina indipendente nel 1992)
> 
> ...



- Russia che ha riconosciuto l'indipendenza dell'Ucraina con quei confini, poi ci ripensa perché rivuole Crimea e Donbas, quindi è la Russia a non tenere fede ai patti.

- Russia che chiede di rispettare l'autodeterminazione dei popoli, lei che non ha riconosciuto l'autodeterminazione della Cecenia sterminando mezza popolazione, radendo al suolo Grozny e mettendo a capo dell'amministrazione un pazzo sanguinario.

- Accordi di Minsk non rispettati neanche dalla Russia precisamente nei punti che richiedevano il ritiro dell'armamento pesante (artiglierie pesanti, sistemi lanciamissili) ed il ritiro di mercenari, punti mai rispettati dai russi.


----------



## 7vinte (22 Aprile 2022)

Riccardo88 ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 2110
> 
> Indovina chi?


Quando Gianfranco era un tipo serio


----------



## hakaishin (22 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> mmmm ok, Zelenskiy ha dichiarato che l'Ucraina ha bisogno di 7 miliardi di dollari al mese per compensare le perdite economiche causate dall'invasione russa del suo Paese, se si va avanti fino al 2023 chissà quanto chiederà...


Glielo da lo zio sam no?


----------



## danjr (22 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> No, non è per niente così, ci sono i report dell'OSCE sulla situazione nel Donbas dal 2014 al 2020 e tralasciando i primi due anni dopo i morti sono stati pochissimi, parliamo di 20/30 persone l'anno dovute a qualche scambio di artiglieria tra le parti.
> 
> A tal proposito, i separatisti armati e finanziati da Mosca, riempiti di contractors tra cui la Wagner (dichiaratamente nazista tanto quanto la Azov, ma non è comodo da dire per i filorussi) hanno fatto morti anche loro, o credi che sparassero con i cannoni carichi di mortadella?


Hai pienamente ragione, anche io la penso esattamente così


----------



## Devil man (22 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> - Russia che ha riconosciuto l'indipendenza dell'Ucraina con quei confini, poi ci ripensa perché rivuole Crimea e Donbas, quindi è la Russia a non tenere fede ai patti.
> 
> - Russia che chiede di rispettare l'autodeterminazione dei popoli, lei che non ha riconosciuto l'autodeterminazione della Cecenia sterminando mezza popolazione, radendo al suolo Grozny e mettendo a capo dell'amministrazione un pazzo sanguinario.
> 
> - Accordi di Minsk non rispettati neanche dalla Russia precisamente nei punti che richiedevano il ritiro dell'armamento pesante (artiglierie pesanti, sistemi lanciamissili) ed il ritiro di mercenari, punti mai rispettati dai russi.


Fra parentesi io ti ho messo le fonti sono accordi già firmati e siglati quello che mi racconti tu sono battibecchi che sono avvenuti dopo che la corda era stata già spezzata


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Fra parentesi io ti ho messo le fonti sono accordi già firmati e siglati quello che mi racconti tu sono battibecchi che sono avvenuti dopo che la corda era stata già spezzata


Accordi disattesi in primo luogo dalla Russia, come sempre. 
Chissà perché Putin non ha occupato le repubbliche separatiste subito nel 2014 come fatto con la Crimea, in quel modo avrebbe posto fine alla guerra civile in quella zona. 
Chissà....


----------



## Devil man (22 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Accordi disattesi in primo luogo dalla Russia, come sempre.
> Chissà perché Putin non ha occupato le repubbliche separatiste subito nel 2014 come fatto con la Crimea, in quel modo avrebbe posto fine alla guerra civile in quella zona.
> Chissà....


Si allora io ti posso dire perchè Biden si è intestardito con l'Ucraina? aveva forse interessi milionari?? e forse corrompeva i politici per interessi strategici??? chissà... tanto a breve lo scandalo Biden-Ucraina verrà esposto


----------



## Devil man (22 Aprile 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Glielo da lo zio sam no?


si come no...  vuoi sapere come andrà a finire?

Se Trump rivincerà le elezioni si ritirerà dalla Ucraina come Biden si ritirò dall'Aghanistan


----------



## Tifo'o (22 Aprile 2022)

La le granate e regali vari lasciate dai soldati russi nella casa della gente? Bicchieri, giocatolli, frigoriferi,forni.. cosi quando le famiglie tornano aprono e boom.. che pezzi di m.. questi soldati russi


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Aprile 2022)

Devil man ha scritto:


> Si allora io ti posso dire perchè Biden si è intestardito con l'Ucraina? aveva forse interessi milionari?? e forse corrompeva i politici per interessi strategici??? chissà... tanto a breve lo scandalo Biden-Ucraina verrà esposto


L'interesse degli USA in Ucraina è quello di indebolire la Russia, molto semplice.

Comunque è incredibile esista ancora qualcuno che riesca a credere alla propaganda russa in occidente, clamoroso direi con le informazioni disponibili.


----------



## Devil man (22 Aprile 2022)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> L'interesse degli USA in Ucraina è quello di indebolire la Russia, molto semplice.
> 
> Comunque è incredibile esista ancora qualcuno che riesca a credere alla propaganda russa in occidente, clamoroso direi con le informazioni disponibili.


Una piccola minoranza in America appoggia la guerra in Ucraina...il 75% non la vuole


----------



## fabri47 (22 Aprile 2022)

Vorrei condividere qui una cosa, giusto per far vedere quanto si sono appecorati tutti i media. Ieri da Del Debbio si erano scandalizzati tutti, perchè l'ANPI si era schierata contro le armi agli Ucraini. E la giornalista aveva chiesto ad uno di loro "così facendo vi state avvicinando alle posizioni dell'estrema destra...ehm destra". Cioè, per RETE 4 ora è scandaloso pure essere di destra, loro poi. Ora si deve ubbidire solo al PD che fino a ieri erano i mostri per sta gente.


----------

